# thanks for your help ladies. here are my pictures.....



## I Am So Blessed (Nov 26, 2009)

im still uploading more pictures....... just figuring out how to actually do this


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi (Nov 26, 2009)

Uhhhhhh.....Adora??


----------



## sharifeh (Nov 26, 2009)

oh cool
is that just your natural hair out?
can you just describe the pic to us too?


----------



## MsBoinglicious (Nov 26, 2009)

i am glad you made it...

please take your number off the other thread Pleassssseee!


----------



## LadyRaider (Nov 26, 2009)

So far so good!


----------



## sharifeh (Nov 26, 2009)

I'm glad you figured out how to post pics!


----------



## BrandNew (Nov 26, 2009)

Alright now...


----------



## sheba1 (Nov 26, 2009)

The answer to the constant question from those new to the Adora drama:  Why do y'all care if she posts pics anyway?  I thought this was a supportive place...



sheba1 said:


> LHCF is a really cool and awesome supportive place. But Adora and LHCF have a history. See, there are many members that decide not to share pics of their hair, and we are so so down with that! And regardless of the state of that hair, that person can always receive support.
> 
> Now about that history:
> 
> ...


----------



## pookaloo83 (Nov 26, 2009)

We're making progress.


----------



## LongTimeComing (Nov 26, 2009)

subscribing....


----------



## dlewis (Nov 26, 2009)

Do you have any length shots?


----------



## Lucie (Nov 26, 2009)

I waited for this...............?


----------



## hairsothick (Nov 26, 2009)

*takes a seat*


----------



## pookaloo83 (Nov 26, 2009)

*waiting for scalp shots*


----------



## soulie (Nov 26, 2009)

This is the LAST thread I am going to check for these pictures.


----------



## Odd One (Nov 26, 2009)

yeah we'll need length shots and a parting in the middle


----------



## lust for life (Nov 26, 2009)

This should be interesting


----------



## Cheekychica (Nov 26, 2009)

alright now....keep 'em coming


----------



## Sosa (Nov 26, 2009)

y two threads?


----------



## Truth (Nov 26, 2009)

Hot damn, we're in buisness now...


----------



## Natirelle (Nov 26, 2009)

wow what happen to the stretch mbl hair ??? or the mixed hair ??


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi (Nov 26, 2009)

*blinks, rubs eyes then looks back at the computer screen*


----------



## Cheekychica (Nov 26, 2009)

Lucie said:


> I waited for this...............?


----------



## sharifeh (Nov 26, 2009)

I'm so mad at myself for being in front of this computer on thanksgiving


----------



## Chaosbutterfly (Nov 26, 2009)

Kitten45 said:


> yeah we'll need length shots and a parting in the middle



Don't forget the ones holding up your screen name.


----------



## pookaloo83 (Nov 26, 2009)

If you already posted one the next should be a breeze!


----------



## Curlybeauty (Nov 26, 2009)

Just had to make sure Lucie came in to check the pics...

ETA: if you click the picture, her edges look a lil funny to me...im just saying. am i the only one?


----------



## lust for life (Nov 26, 2009)

You can attach more than one picture at a time, just saying ...


----------



## Odd One (Nov 26, 2009)

dont forget... checking it up LIKE THIS!!


----------



## MsBoinglicious (Nov 26, 2009)

Lucie said:


> I waited for this...............?


 
spanks


----------



## 3akay3 (Nov 26, 2009)

sharifeh said:


> I'm so mad at myself for being in front of this computer on thanksgiving



hmmm agreed...


----------



## TeeWhyAre (Nov 26, 2009)

dlewis said:


> Do you have any length shots?




I'm so glad DLewis is here!
Hi DLewis!!!


----------



## LoveLiLi (Nov 26, 2009)

Exactly. My eyeballs are getting a workout because I keep looking at the computer for updates and back at the Beyonce special. 



sharifeh said:


> I'm so mad at myself for being in front of this computer on thanksgiving


----------



## sexyeyes3616 (Nov 26, 2009)

Lucie said:


> I waited for this...............?





Je Ne Sais Quoi said:


> *blinks, rubs eyes then looks back at the computer screen*


----------



## sharifeh (Nov 26, 2009)

Well on her profile it says that she is managing attachments so.....patience people!!
Man I have officially gone crazy (smh at myself)


----------



## ChristmasCarol (Nov 26, 2009)

*Turns off TV*


----------



## LoveLiLi (Nov 26, 2009)

TeeWhyAre said:


> I'm so glad DLewis is here!
> Hi DLewis!!!


 
Lmao, D said she ain't missing out on _nothin'_ else!


----------



## I Am So Blessed (Nov 26, 2009)

oh my gosh. i took about 30 pictures. i even straightend my hair for yall. and now i cant upload it. keeps saying upload failed. im trying to figure it all out. just bare with me pleasee


----------



## Cheekychica (Nov 26, 2009)

Why would you attach a pic with your hair pinned _up_? I mean, am I wrong?


----------



## lady djm (Nov 26, 2009)

where are the other pics?


----------



## determined_to_grow (Nov 26, 2009)

I'M CONFUSED....


----------



## pookaloo83 (Nov 26, 2009)

AdoraAdora24 said:


> oh my gosh. i took about 30 pictures. i even straightend my hair for yall. and now i cant upload it. keeps saying upload failed. im trying to figure it all out. just bare with me pleasee




Pics are probably too big?


----------



## anon123 (Nov 26, 2009)

Yay, you came back!  You have pretty hair from what I can see in the picture.  Hope we get to see more.


----------



## LongTimeComing (Nov 26, 2009)

Chaosbutterfly said:


> Don't forget the ones holding up your screen name.



OFF TOPIC:

I love your siggy. 

Sorry, now I can go back to f5ing


----------



## Lucie (Nov 26, 2009)

Curlybeauty said:


> Just had to make sure Lucie came in to check the pics...
> 
> ETA: if you click the picture, her edges look a lil funny to me...im just saying. am i the only one?



My cousin says she sees tracks in her hairline.


----------



## Chaosbutterfly (Nov 26, 2009)

Curlybeauty said:


> Just had to make sure Lucie came in to check the pics...
> 
> ETA: if you click the picture, her edges look a lil funny to me...im just saying. am i the only one?




No, it's not just you.
There's like...a line there. 
But since she is putting up pics, I want to give her the benefit of the doubt.
It could be one of those thin elastic headbands....or the front of a wig.


----------



## teysmith (Nov 26, 2009)

dang dont be just switching threads on us like that....i guess i'll wait here


----------



## Restore111 (Nov 26, 2009)

Your hair looks thick and beautiful! 
whats with some of the cattiness?


----------



## lust for life (Nov 26, 2009)

AdoraAdora24 said:


> oh my gosh. i took about 30 pictures. i even straightend my hair for yall. and now i cant upload it. keeps saying upload failed. im trying to figure it all out. just bare with me pleasee



http://www.photobucket.com
http://tinypic.com
http://www.imageshack.us


----------



## nappystorm (Nov 26, 2009)

I hadn't been teased like this since my friend's bachelorette party


----------



## Stepiphanie (Nov 26, 2009)

Girl me too!! I need to see some real pics, c'mon Adora..



LoveLiLi said:


> Exactly. My eyeballs are getting a workout because I keep looking at the computer for updates and back at the Beyonce special.


----------



## dlewis (Nov 26, 2009)

TeeWhyAre said:


> I'm so glad DLewis is here!
> Hi DLewis!!!



  FINALLY, I'm in on something.

Dlewis was here!!!


----------



## maghreblover (Nov 26, 2009)

your hair looks great adora


----------



## pookaloo83 (Nov 26, 2009)

Lucie said:


> My cousin says she sees tracks in her hairline.





I didn't wanna say it.


----------



## soulie (Nov 26, 2009)

AdoraAdora24 said:


> oh my gosh. i took about 30 pictures. i even straightend my hair for yall. and now i cant upload it. keeps saying upload failed. im trying to figure it all out. just bare with me pleasee


 
Then create a fotki and upload the pictures THERE. www.fotki.com


----------



## amara11 (Nov 26, 2009)

What a lying waste of server space. Seriously.

First off, where did your edges go?

Second, where is the sign with your name on it to prove you didn't swipe some e-fool?

Third, mixed what?

Fourth, MBL who?

Chick please.


----------



## TeeWhyAre (Nov 26, 2009)

pookaloo83 said:


> Pics are probably too big?




which is why tinypics would be perfect in this situation.

ooh, if this computer over my grandparents house wasn't acting up right now, I'd have a sidebar with Lucie right now so I can tell her what's on my mind.


----------



## Cheekychica (Nov 26, 2009)

nappystorm said:


> I hadn't been teased like this since my friend's bachelorette party



   

OMG I looove these threads!


----------



## LBoogie (Nov 26, 2009)




----------



## Odd One (Nov 26, 2009)

I will refrain from passing judgment on the edges or any other parts of her hair until I see other pictures....


----------



## Bint Yusef (Nov 26, 2009)

loch ness monster type of pics.


----------



## pookaloo83 (Nov 26, 2009)

amara11 said:


> What a lying waste of server space. Seriously.
> 
> First off, where did your edges go?
> 
> ...





Tell us how you really feel!


----------



## TeeWhyAre (Nov 26, 2009)

amara11 said:


> What a lying waste of server space. Seriously.
> 
> First off, where did your edges go?
> 
> ...






DAYUM! Tell em why you mad, son!


----------



## Natirelle (Nov 26, 2009)

amara11 said:


> What a lying waste of server space. Seriously.
> 
> First off, where did your edges go?
> 
> ...


 OMG I LOVE YOU Girl !!!! You said everything i was going to post!!!!


----------



## unique4lyfe33 (Nov 26, 2009)

Wow..Really?


----------



## dlewis (Nov 26, 2009)

Lucie said:


> My cousin says she sees tracks in her hairline.



I thought I saw something too.....but I'm not one to call someone a liar.


----------



## pookaloo83 (Nov 26, 2009)

Lboogie said:


>





Was wondering where you were!


----------



## sexyeyes3616 (Nov 26, 2009)

.


amara11 said:


> What a lying waste of server space. Seriously.
> 
> First off, where did your edges go?
> 
> ...


----------



## anon123 (Nov 26, 2009)

lust for life said:


> http://www.photobucket.com
> http://tinypic.com
> http://www.imageshack.us



Yes, Adora, if your pictures are too large, you can't put them as attachments to a post.  You can download them first to your own computer and then upload them to one of these sites.  I use Photobucket myself.  Then you can give the link to the picture.

We are here to help you to make sure these pictures get up, girl!


----------



## Cheekychica (Nov 26, 2009)

amara11 said:


> What a lying waste of server space. Seriously.
> 
> First off, where did your edges go?
> 
> ...





............


----------



## ladysaraii (Nov 26, 2009)

I'm here!  I'm here!


----------



## Maynard (Nov 26, 2009)

Y'all are some mean women.

Why can't y'all let her be great?


----------



## LBoogie (Nov 26, 2009)

amara11 said:


> What a lying waste of server space. Seriously.
> 
> First off, where did your edges go?
> 
> ...



And YOU are the reason she will not be posting more pics.


----------



## poookie (Nov 26, 2009)

all this hype for a reveal, and you put up the pic with your hair up?

come on now!!!



this is a fail.  in fact, this whole thread is a fail.  hhmph!  off to fix my 2nd thanksgiving plate


----------



## LadyD (Nov 26, 2009)

If you are having problems why don't you send them to someone? If you PM me I will be happy to resize them and post them for you!


----------



## ChristmasCarol (Nov 26, 2009)

HUH? WAH? WHY?


----------



## FelaShrine (Nov 26, 2009)

Bint Yusef said:


> loch nees monster type of pics.



Now you know lochness monster pics are clear as DAY.

See?


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi (Nov 26, 2009)

Gin said:


> Y'all are some mean women.
> 
> Why can't y'all let her be great?


 
Almost choked on my cheerios.  Almost!!!


----------



## cupcakes (Nov 26, 2009)

Lawdamercy


----------



## sexyeyes3616 (Nov 26, 2009)




----------



## Urban (Nov 26, 2009)

You have beautiful hair. It looks thick!  Can't wait to see the rest.


----------



## LBoogie (Nov 26, 2009)

pookaloo83 said:


> Was wondering where you were!



I just got here not too long ago. LOL

Belly full as heck and had a traumatizing Thanksgiving. I'll post about it in OT when I get my heart rate down. lol


----------



## pookaloo83 (Nov 26, 2009)

sexyeyes3616 said:


>





 Don't choke on that popcorn ok Eddie?


----------



## Sosa (Nov 26, 2009)

I'm not even sure what I'm expecting to see , but i feel like i'm being punked


----------



## TdotGirl (Nov 26, 2009)

I should be studying, but I can't look away.

Y'all are hilarious!


----------



## Chaosbutterfly (Nov 26, 2009)

I don't understand why she doesn't just use the LHCF albums.
It resizes pictures for you; you don't even have to leave the site.
Just put them there, then put them here.
Why is that hard?


----------



## MsBoinglicious (Nov 26, 2009)

amara11 said:


> What a lying waste of server space. Seriously.
> 
> First off, where did your edges go?
> 
> ...


 

*Just lays down in a random casket*


----------



## Lucie (Nov 26, 2009)

I shoulda had a V-8.


----------



## TeeWhyAre (Nov 26, 2009)

i will say that that is a damn good pic of a bun to have taken yourself! how did you get so dead on the bun?! Are you double jointed or have longass arms? Because that is a fantastic self photo of the back of ones head!


----------



## nappystorm (Nov 26, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u2mqqCMu-LM&feature=related


----------



## cupcakes (Nov 26, 2009)

lets let her finish posting guys


----------



## Demi27 (Nov 26, 2009)

Ok. Now, I try to NEVER post in threads like these, and refrained from posting in the other two threads that I saw about this...but this 'reveal' situation is unreal.


----------



## lust for life (Nov 26, 2009)

*Print screening for those who are unable to witness this*


----------



## pookaloo83 (Nov 26, 2009)




----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi (Nov 26, 2009)




----------



## sharifeh (Nov 26, 2009)

Adora, using an LHCF photo album is good idea. Do you know how to do that?
Ladies hold the cattiness until we see the rest of the pics!
Come on she straightened her hair for us!!


----------



## Maynard (Nov 26, 2009)

On that note, I'm going back to Cafe World. She might really have some MBL hair *kanye shrug*..looks kinda 4Bish...

Who knows? I wont be so quick to judge, cause I was sho' nuff eating crow when Shima showed her scalp, I just knew she had about 3 packs of kanekelon extra nappy stapled on the back of her head...

Y'all play nice.


----------



## TeeWhyAre (Nov 26, 2009)

Chaosbutterfly said:


> I don't understand why she doesn't just use the LHCF albums.
> It resizes pictures for you; you don't even have to leave the site.
> Just put them there, then put them here.
> Why is that hard?




she said she was using the lhcf album and getting an error message. that's how she posted the 1st pic w/ lhcf.


----------



## Beaute Noire (Nov 26, 2009)

I like the color though...


----------



## sharifeh (Nov 26, 2009)

pookaloo83 said:


>




you are gonna give me a heart attack tonight!! these waiting gifs are hilarious!!


----------



## hairsothick (Nov 26, 2009)

*throws tomatoes*


----------



## chelleyrock (Nov 26, 2009)

nappystorm said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u2mqqCMu-LM&feature=related


----------



## nappystorm (Nov 26, 2009)




----------



## pookaloo83 (Nov 26, 2009)




----------



## cmw45 (Nov 26, 2009)

AdoraAdora24 said:


> oh my gosh. i took about 30 pictures. i even straightend my hair for yall. and now i cant upload it. keeps saying upload failed. im trying to figure it all out. just bare with me pleasee


 
As someone who clearly missed all of the drama (been away/lurking on LHCF as of late) but who has seen LHCFers ocassionally eat their young before, I would suggest you take a deep breath and heed some of the suggestions that are in this thread, and other threads, about how to post photos in a post/thread..._*if*_ you feel so inclined to do so. 

Posting photos isn't really about proving anything to anyone but is supposed to be about sharing and celebrating (although sometimes it can be sad after someone's had a set back.) People can get a bit...er..._put off_ if you constantly make claims about length, texture, color etc. but never post any photos. If you want to share photos then I would suggest you take some of the other suggestions (or take some of the members up on their offer to have you e-mail them to them) and put them up. Otherwise I suggest you gracefully bow out. What I would _*not*_ suggest is that you bow to temptation/pressure and post photos that are not your own or are not of your hair (ie. they are of someone else or you are wearing artificial hair extensions). 

Best of luck. 

cmw45


----------



## Odd One (Nov 26, 2009)

*LHCF, WE GO HARD!*


----------



## liteskinshowdy (Nov 26, 2009)

Subscribing....


----------



## Qualitee (Nov 26, 2009)

ok i'll be the first.........NOW WHO IS READY TO BE SEVRED!!!!


----------



## Kellum (Nov 26, 2009)




----------



## exoticmommie (Nov 26, 2009)

*parks spot*


----------



## sexyeyes3616 (Nov 26, 2009)

..................


----------



## Truth (Nov 26, 2009)




----------



## pookaloo83 (Nov 26, 2009)

.....................


----------



## pookaloo83 (Nov 26, 2009)

sexyeyes3616 said:


> This gif  might cause the thread to get poofed





I know! I hope it doesn't.


----------



## Chaosbutterfly (Nov 26, 2009)

boingboing said:


> *Just lays down in a random casket*








TeeWhyAre said:


> she said she was using the lhcf album and getting an error message. that's how she posted the 1st pic w/ lhcf.



She attached them to the message, and got an error message because they were too big.
But members can make albums on LHCF. Attaching a pic to the message and putting them in your member album are two different things. 
You make the album.
You put the pictures into the album.
Then you put them here, just the same way that you put gifs. 
It's very easy.


----------



## Lucie (Nov 26, 2009)

I am just stunned.


----------



## nappystorm (Nov 26, 2009)




----------



## LBoogie (Nov 26, 2009)

boingboing said:


> *Just lays down in a random casket*



*pushes Boing to the side*

ME FIRST!


----------



## poookie (Nov 26, 2009)

*chomp chomp*


----------



## Qualitee (Nov 26, 2009)

Come on ladies its like waiting for Santa to come..........it wont happen.


----------



## sexyeyes3616 (Nov 26, 2009)

pookaloo83 said:


> Hold Up Q! Just a few more minutes! If no pics, then there's gonna be a showdown!



Pook you can unqoute the booty gif now. She changed the gif


----------



## cupcakes (Nov 26, 2009)

adora just email the pics to someone here if u really want them posted..
if not then keep doin wat ur doin lol


----------



## Khaiya (Nov 26, 2009)

Wow! I finally caught up to the end of this thread! As soon as i read one page another one was added! Ya'll dont play!!


----------



## lust for life (Nov 26, 2009)




----------



## Lucie (Nov 26, 2009)

My e-mail address is [email protected]


----------



## Qualitee (Nov 26, 2009)

lust for life said:


>


----------



## exoticmommie (Nov 26, 2009)

lust for life said:


>


----------



## Cheekychica (Nov 26, 2009)




----------



## pookaloo83 (Nov 26, 2009)




----------



## Natirelle (Nov 26, 2009)

who wants some !!!


----------



## zenith (Nov 26, 2009)

Is that the mixeded hair? 

why does the reflection look... odd?!!


----------



## Qualitee (Nov 26, 2009)

exoticmommie said:


>


----------



## Kellum (Nov 26, 2009)

Lucie said:


> My e-mail address is [email protected]


----------



## varaneka (Nov 26, 2009)

lol @ lhcf eats their young 

go to tinypic and resize already!!! are they even even in jpg format


----------



## Curlybeauty (Nov 26, 2009)

so pookie can upload her pic of her dinner plate and you cant upload PREVIOUSLY TAKEN pics of your hair...hmmm...im just saying...


----------



## LadyD (Nov 26, 2009)

pookaloo83 said:


>


 



You beat me to it!  I was getting the code from my Photobucket when you posted!


----------



## lust for life (Nov 26, 2009)




----------



## nappystorm (Nov 26, 2009)




----------



## PrincessLinzz (Nov 26, 2009)

Not to be a dork, but why is everyone so angry and upset about her not putting pictures up? I thought this was a place to support one another not taunt each other. I dunno...


----------



## nymane (Nov 26, 2009)

She's probably sitting back and laughing at all the posts in this thread...


----------



## anon123 (Nov 26, 2009)

Adora, girl, I want you to know that I am _here_ for you!  I will do *whatever* it takes, *whatever* is necessary, to get these pics up.  We are going to make it happen!  Dreams will come true tonight!  I believe!


----------



## MzK (Nov 26, 2009)

_**mental note to self: don't make false promises about hair to LHCF.....**_


----------



## LadyRaider (Nov 26, 2009)

Watching the game and this thread.


----------



## pookaloo83 (Nov 26, 2009)




----------



## PrincessLinzz (Nov 26, 2009)

nappystorm said:


>



THIS IS FUNNY THO!! LMFAO!!


----------



## Qualitee (Nov 26, 2009)




----------



## lust for life (Nov 26, 2009)

TAKE THAT TAKE THAT


----------



## Truth (Nov 26, 2009)

@these gifs


----------



## poookie (Nov 26, 2009)

PrincessLinzz said:


> Not to be a dork, but why is everyone so angry and upset about her not putting pictures up? I thought this was a place to support one another not taunt each other. I dunno...



it's pretty simple.  her first post into the forum was bragging about her mixed race waistlength hair.  & until now she's kept starting new threads about how awesome her hair is, & that she's going to reveal it to us.  each time she starts a new thread, it's more taunting about a reveal date, but no actual pics.  her threads blow up because she eventually stops posting, & leaves us all hanging.


----------



## Cheekychica (Nov 26, 2009)




----------



## pookaloo83 (Nov 26, 2009)

lust for life said:


> TAKE THAT TAKE THAT






Love this one!


----------



## prisytomboy (Nov 26, 2009)

this is too funny....sad but funny


----------



## Qualitee (Nov 26, 2009)




----------



## LadyD (Nov 26, 2009)




----------



## Lexib (Nov 26, 2009)

hmmmmm, giving it the benefit of the doubt for now. 

...and smdh at myself for paying attention to this mess on turkey day!


----------



## lust for life (Nov 26, 2009)




----------



## LadyRaider (Nov 26, 2009)

I'm really hoping she can show us some awesome, banging hair! That's the best ending to this drama!


----------



## Demi27 (Nov 26, 2009)

These gifs are HILARIOUS!


----------



## DaPPeR (Nov 26, 2009)

OMGEEEEE the ladies of LHCF. I love ya'll


----------



## Natirelle (Nov 26, 2009)




----------



## Qualitee (Nov 26, 2009)




----------



## MoniintheMiddle (Nov 26, 2009)

Well, can't say I am surprised...


----------



## sexyeyes3616 (Nov 26, 2009)

She's logged off. Its official we most likely have been punk'd


----------



## Cheekychica (Nov 26, 2009)




----------



## nappystorm (Nov 26, 2009)




----------



## exoticmommie (Nov 26, 2009)

Qualitee said:


>


----------



## weaveadiva (Nov 26, 2009)

ok i tried to hold out but i give up!...i'm joining in ladies


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi (Nov 26, 2009)

Hmph!


----------



## sexyeyes3616 (Nov 26, 2009)

Too freakin funny


Je Ne Sais Quoi said:


> Hmph!


----------



## lust for life (Nov 26, 2009)

sexyeyes3616 said:


> She's logged off. Its official we most likely have been punk'd


----------



## pookaloo83 (Nov 26, 2009)

Je Ne Sais Quoi said:


> Hmph!






I almost choked!


----------



## TeeWhyAre (Nov 26, 2009)

poookie said:


> it's pretty simple.  her first post into the forum was bragging about her mixed race waistlength hair.  & until now she's kept starting new threads about how awesome her hair is, & that she's going to reveal it to us.  each time she starts a new thread, it's more taunting about a reveal date, but no actual pics.  her threads blow up because she eventually stops posting, & leaves us all hanging.




uh uh... not waistlength... *ONLY *mid-back length.


----------



## Kellum (Nov 26, 2009)

Je Ne Sais Quoi said:


> Hmph!



OMG I'm dying!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lawyer2be371 (Nov 26, 2009)

hairsothick said:


> *throws tomatoes*



  I love the pic in your siggy is that you


----------



## pookaloo83 (Nov 26, 2009)




----------



## Qualitee (Nov 26, 2009)




----------



## weaveadiva (Nov 26, 2009)

Qualitee said:


>



 i literally lol'd at this! are his shoes glued to the floor or something? and look at how hard he hits the floor  and all his drink goes everywhere...oh my goodness i'm in tears here!


----------



## Truth (Nov 26, 2009)

Shoulda known.... smh...


----------



## nappystorm (Nov 26, 2009)




----------



## Qualitee (Nov 26, 2009)




----------



## ebonyhair (Nov 26, 2009)




----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi (Nov 26, 2009)

That is exactly how my face looks right now..... We got served yo!!


----------



## sheba1 (Nov 26, 2009)

PrincessLinzz said:


> Not to be a dork, but why is everyone so angry and upset about her not putting pictures up? I thought this was a place to support one another not taunt each other. I dunno...



Awww, don't be put off.  LHCF is a really cool and awesome supportive place.  But Adora and LHCF have a history.  See, there are many members that decide not to share pics of their hair, and we are so so down with that!  And regardless of the state of that hair, that person can always receive support.

Now about that history:

Adora rolled up in the spot posting random threads stating her twist out constantly caused people to think she was mixed.  And she was so so tired of it.  She actually posted that thread twice.  Then she rolled up in another thread that was clearly giving praise to Boing Boing's gorgeous hair and asking what *Boing Boing's* regi was... she rolled all up in that thread saying what her own reggie was.  Then, and I think this was the final straw, she up and made yet *another thread* stating that her hair was so gorgeous, lush, thick and purdy that "everyone constantly thought it was fake... I mean, it's only MBL (only?)"... which caused LHCF, pretty much as a whole to say, "Really?  Can we see?"  To which Adora said, "I don't have a camera, I don't know anyone that has a camera, no there is not one in my phone, no, I live in a cave and therefor couldn't possibly have pics of the lush hair that is only (only?) MBL"

So then Adora said there would be pics, but it would have to be on the 30th of the month.  Then she created a NEW THREAD that said there would be pics tonight!  Note, she did say "pics" as in plural.  How is it that there is a single pic, that is fuzzy that we cannot see her length or twistout.  Gives us a bad taste, man....


----------



## vainღ♥♡jane (Nov 26, 2009)

marks my damn spot. i did not you know you was gon be early. you gots to be on time! so folks can make it BEFORE the poof.


----------



## lust for life (Nov 26, 2009)




----------



## TeeWhyAre (Nov 26, 2009)

ladies of lhcf! whether adoraadora really has mbl hair is irrelevant. I'd like to say on this thanksgiving day that I am quite thankful that I am spending this time getting my lulz with y'all. 

Now, I have an hour drive home and I can only pray that y'all play nice long enough for me to get home and enjoy this thread summore.


----------



## exoticmommie (Nov 26, 2009)

sexyeyes3616 said:


> She's logged off. Its official we most likely have been punk'd


----------



## Demi27 (Nov 26, 2009)

Je Ne Sais Quoi said:


> Hmph!


 
ROFLMAO!!!!


----------



## Auburn (Nov 26, 2009)

This thread is going to be epic!


----------



## pookaloo83 (Nov 26, 2009)

I wanna do this. I wish I was kicking the ball.


----------



## TeeWhyAre (Nov 26, 2009)

pookaloo83 said:


> I wanna do this. I wish I was kicking the ball.





i fell outta my chair!!!

bwahahahahaha!!!!!

ok. i'm going...


----------



## varaneka (Nov 26, 2009)




----------



## lust for life (Nov 26, 2009)

TeeWhyAre said:


> ladies of lhcf! whether adoraadora really has mbl hair is irrelevant. I'd like to say on this thanksgiving day that I am quite thankful that I am spending this time getting my lulz with y'all.
> 
> Now, I have an hour drive home and I can only pray that y'all play nice long enough for me to get home and enjoy this thread summore.




If she comes back and this thread disappears, I will have print screens


----------



## ChristmasCarol (Nov 26, 2009)

Lemme' turn back to my Hallmark movie...


----------



## BrandNew (Nov 26, 2009)

Auburn said:


> This thread is going to be epic!


 
I  your hair!!! :notworthy


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi (Nov 26, 2009)

I refuse to acknowledge any more of her threads (hopefully)


----------



## Cheekychica (Nov 26, 2009)




----------



## FlawedBeauty (Nov 26, 2009)




----------



## Lucie (Nov 26, 2009)

Despite this epic failure I am grateful for the family and e-friends that I have. Love y'all!!!


----------



## GodsGrace (Nov 26, 2009)

Wow! This is the first time I've ever seen a lurker (but newbie to us) turned legend overnight and cause gif/dance/poof-thread gate all at once


----------



## Truth (Nov 26, 2009)

lust for life said:


> If she comes back and this thread disappears,* I will have print screens*


----------



## shtow (Nov 26, 2009)




----------



## pookaloo83 (Nov 26, 2009)

Messed up my Thanksgiving! Have to pay.


----------



## hairsothick (Nov 26, 2009)

lawyer2be371 said:


> I love the pic in your siggy is that you



Nope.  It's Janelle Monae.  Isn't she beautiful?


----------



## Odd One (Nov 26, 2009)




----------



## DaPPeR (Nov 26, 2009)




----------



## Lucie (Nov 26, 2009)

FlawedBeauty said:


>



Thank you! I am not trying to be rude but I am tired of people seeing one side of these threads thinking we're jackals! 

Poster 1: Oh, you guys are so mean. 
Poster 2: You guys remind me of Mean Girls

All jumping in the Kool Aid and don't even know the flavor!


----------



## KweenBeeDiva (Nov 26, 2009)

PrincessLinzz said:


> Not to be a dork, but why is everyone so angry and upset about her not putting pictures up? I thought this was a place to support one another not taunt each other. I dunno...


 
I wanna get my Sam. L. Jackson and FU gifs out sooooo bad for this one!!!

She made false promises, bumped up excitement about her MBL hair, and all that jazz, and then that picture of a bun appeared. 

I was thinking it was down to the dagone floor the way she talked about it!

ETA: I see someone already did. Carry on.


----------



## anon123 (Nov 26, 2009)

GodsGrace said:


> Wow! This is the first time I've ever seen a lurker (but newbie to us) turned legend overnight and cause gif/dance/poof-thread gate all at once



I know, right! This is a 3-thread-gate!  It will go down in history.


----------



## Natirelle (Nov 26, 2009)

pookaloo83 said:


> Messed up my Thanksgiving! Have to pay.


----------



## FlawedBeauty (Nov 26, 2009)




----------



## luckiestdestiny (Nov 26, 2009)

I'm tardy to the party and it seems it isn't even getting started?  Did one piece of the band show up, but no one else (no other pics)? The crowd is restless I'm sure. I want a party darn it!


----------



## onejamifan (Nov 26, 2009)

It is a shame that this chic has such an incredible need for attention that she is doing this ish. 

Honestly, I can't be bothered with her. I don't care if she has rainbows with diamonds growing out of her head, she is full of it and does NOT deserve any of the attention she is getting. The gifs on the other hand, absolutely worth being in front of the computer after stuffing my face on turkey day!


----------



## nappystorm (Nov 26, 2009)

I went to LHCF Great Reveal 09 and all I got was this T shirt


----------



## pookaloo83 (Nov 26, 2009)

drea53 said:


>


----------



## Cheekychica (Nov 26, 2009)

I can't believe she only posted ONE pic.






Dagnammit.


----------



## FlawedBeauty (Nov 26, 2009)




----------



## Qualitee (Nov 26, 2009)




----------



## exoticmommie (Nov 26, 2009)

drea53 said:


>


----------



## ChristmasCarol (Nov 26, 2009)

Why must we?


----------



## luckiestdestiny (Nov 26, 2009)

BTW Happy Thanksgiving everyone!  I wish everyone happiness and rest, and fun,  good food, and love this Holiday.


----------



## Skiggle (Nov 26, 2009)




----------



## brebre928 (Nov 26, 2009)

I was tryin not to post in this thread, but that Kat Williams .gif was funny as hell!!!! HAAAAAAA!


----------



## FlawedBeauty (Nov 26, 2009)




----------



## Golden75 (Nov 26, 2009)

AdoraAdora24 said:


> oh my gosh. i took about 30 pictures. i even straightend my hair for yall. and now i cant upload it. keeps saying upload failed. im trying to figure it all out. just bare with me pleasee


 
HOLD UP!!! ok. I didn't read all posts yet, but the pic that is post 1st is your hair? looks very curly, like a braidout or half removed braids. And 13 mins later you straightened you MBL hair all while posting 2 threads and trying to figure how to upload a pics? Naw, I don't believe it. I dunno. Let me finish reading the posts and maybe there will be an explanation.


----------



## Odd One (Nov 26, 2009)

tsss...can I go to bed now?


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi (Nov 26, 2009)

sipp100 said:


> Why must we?


 

GUFFAW!!!!!!!!


----------



## Natirelle (Nov 26, 2009)

pookaloo83 said:


>


 pookaloo kicking my butt gotta have a combat!!!!


----------



## lovenharmony (Nov 26, 2009)

All I got to say is....RUN ADORAADORA24....RUN!!!


----------



## FelaShrine (Nov 26, 2009)

Lucie said:


> Thank you! I am not trying to be rude but I am tired of people seeing one side of these threads thinking we're jackals!
> 
> Poster 1: Oh, you guys are so mean.
> Poster 2: You guys remind me of Mean Girls
> ...



Just wanted to quote this again.


----------



## FlawedBeauty (Nov 26, 2009)




----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi (Nov 26, 2009)

lovenharmony said:


> All I got to say is....RUN ADORAADORA24....RUN!!!


----------



## nicki6 (Nov 26, 2009)

Lawd! How is this thread 12 pages deep in under 12 mins?

I believe the OP has taken the crown of controversy from Ateyaa


ETA: My bad...its been an hour...but still


----------



## shtow (Nov 26, 2009)




----------



## varaneka (Nov 26, 2009)

Ateya used to be a member here?


----------



## Natirelle (Nov 26, 2009)

exoticmommie said:


>


----------



## anon123 (Nov 26, 2009)

sexyeyes3616 said:


> She's logged off. Its official we most likely have been punk'd



What?!  Noooo! Adora, I pulled for you.  I was willing to work with you.  We could have made it happen.  How could you do this?  Have all of LHCF like:


----------



## BlackGeisha (Nov 26, 2009)




----------



## PrincessLinzz (Nov 26, 2009)

KweenBeeDiva said:


> I wanna get my Sam. L. Jackson and FU gifs out sooooo bad for this one!!!
> 
> She made false promises, bumped up excitement about her MBL hair, and all that jazz, and then that picture of a bun appeared.
> 
> ...



I KNOW what the thread was about. She is frontin' on her hair length, I got it. I didn't need a gif image or anyone trying to get at me. Thanks.


----------



## La Colocha (Nov 26, 2009)




----------



## Khaiya (Nov 26, 2009)

fight-gate!!


----------



## lust for life (Nov 26, 2009)




----------



## Cheekychica (Nov 26, 2009)




----------



## BeetleBug (Nov 26, 2009)

Aww damn, yall ran her away. She said she had a lot of pics to post.


----------



## nappystorm (Nov 26, 2009)




----------



## varaneka (Nov 26, 2009)




----------



## pookaloo83 (Nov 26, 2009)

She's Toxic Guys.


----------



## sharifeh (Nov 26, 2009)

BeetleBug said:


> Aww damn, yall ran her away. She said she had a lot of pics to post.



I know! Ya'll were hyper tonight!
What happened to the other 29 pics?
somebody call her


----------



## Natirelle (Nov 26, 2009)

creolesugarface said:


> Ateya used to be a member here?


 i havent talked to you since fotki, but i wondered was she a member here before? i cant find no gate info on the search!!


----------



## sexyeyes3616 (Nov 26, 2009)

BeetleBug said:


> Aww damn, yall ran her away. She said she had a lot of pics to post.



Have you spoken to her since she logged off?


----------



## janaq2003 (Nov 26, 2009)

I'm lost. could some one please pm me a brief synopsis of what's going on? Im at work, actually working!


----------



## Thann (Nov 26, 2009)

Dookie!!!



La Colocha said:


>


----------



## SistaSista (Nov 26, 2009)

I knew it.....


----------



## curlycue (Nov 26, 2009)

Okay  so I'm a newbie on this board but I frequent a couple of other boards and I have to say that these Adora threads have been the funniest yet crazy threads that I've seen. All joking aside I think this chick has some real mental issues.


----------



## Lucie (Nov 26, 2009)

PrincessLinzz said:


> I KNOW what the thread was about. She is frontin' on her hair length, I got it. I didn't need a gif image or anyone trying to get at me. Thanks.



No one is trying to get at you. We are not ones to bite our e-tongue.


----------



## GodsGrace (Nov 26, 2009)

pookaloo83 said:


> She's Toxic Guys.


 
Looks for room in casket with boinboing


----------



## pookaloo83 (Nov 26, 2009)

PrincessLinzz said:


> I KNOW what the thread was about. She is frontin' on her hair length, I got it. I didn't need a gif image or anyone trying to get at me. Thanks.


----------



## BeetleBug (Nov 26, 2009)

sexyeyes3616 said:


> Have you spoken to her since she logged off?



nope, i don't know her *THAT *well plus I deleted the # from my phone.


----------



## Lexib (Nov 26, 2009)

sharifeh said:


> I know! Ya'll were hyper tonight!
> What happened to the other 29 pics?
> *somebody call her*


----------



## MoniintheMiddle (Nov 26, 2009)

pookaloo83 said:


>


----------



## FlawedBeauty (Nov 26, 2009)




----------



## LadyD (Nov 26, 2009)

curlycue said:


> Okay so I'm a newbie on this board but I frequent a couple of other boards and I have to say that these Adora threads have been the funniest yet crazy threads that I've seen. All joking aside I think this chick has some real mental issues.


 

Welcome to the board!


----------



## exoticmommie (Nov 26, 2009)

creolesugarface said:


>


----------



## pookaloo83 (Nov 26, 2009)

sharifeh said:


> I know! Ya'll were hyper tonight!
> What happened to the other 29 pics?
> *somebody call her*






Not all at once guys.


----------



## FlawedBeauty (Nov 26, 2009)




----------



## brownbean96 (Nov 26, 2009)

wow, i can't believe on actually logged on expecting to c pics!


----------



## bgsix (Nov 26, 2009)

@ this entire thread!!


----------



## Brittanie87 (Nov 26, 2009)

I'm gonna be p!ssed if I don't see any pictures. I have to get up @ 2:30 for some shopping. I need to get my behind in the bed. Chop Chop


----------



## MsBoinglicious (Nov 26, 2009)

lust for life said:


>


 

OMG


----------



## goodmorningruby (Nov 26, 2009)

Je Ne Sais Quoi said:


> Hmph!





^^^^^DEAD AND BURIED 

Adora, are you serious, girl? ARE YOU SERIOUS??????????????  I'm NOT shocked at all.


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi (Nov 26, 2009)

exoticmommie said:


>


 
Why that guy on the left get switched out??


----------



## FlawedBeauty (Nov 26, 2009)




----------



## weaveadiva (Nov 26, 2009)

exoticmommie said:


>


----------



## nappystorm (Nov 26, 2009)

Just so you know, OP


----------



## exoticmommie (Nov 26, 2009)

PrincessLinzz said:


> I KNOW what the thread was about. She is frontin' on her hair length, I got it. I didn't need a gif image or anyone trying to get at me. Thanks.


----------



## DaPPeR (Nov 26, 2009)

janaq2003 said:


> I'm lost. could some one please pm me a brief synopsis of what's going on? Im at work, actually working!


 

Post 184 explains it well.........................


----------



## Natirelle (Nov 26, 2009)




----------



## Avia62 (Nov 26, 2009)

Just as I suspected.... Straight Hot Garbage on a Sesame Seed Bun!!!!!!


----------



## beans4reezy (Nov 26, 2009)

PrincessLinzz said:


> I KNOW what the thread was about. She is frontin' on her hair length, I got it. I didn't need a gif image or anyone trying to get at me. Thanks.


 
Please don't get defensive or take it personally. It's just that there are a few posts where all of us LHCF'ers are being grouped as bullies or mean girls based off of OP's threads. I for one am the farthest thing from an ebully, but I can smell BS from a mile away. And somethin' aint smellin' right with OP.

The fact is, she orchestrated all of this chaos and IMO, she's been playing us since day one. Come on now, the only photo she could post was a dusty bun?? 

What she gets in this thread, imo, she rightfully deserves.


----------



## Demi27 (Nov 26, 2009)

Brittanie87 said:


> I'm gonna be p!ssed if I don't see any pictures. I have to get up @ 2:30 for some shopping. I need to get my behind in the bed. Chop Chop


 
Then you better start getting pissed now, because I doubt highly we're going to see any more pics.  If we do, I SERIOUSLY doubt they will be length shots.


----------



## shtow (Nov 26, 2009)




----------



## FlawedBeauty (Nov 26, 2009)




----------



## Lucie (Nov 26, 2009)

pookaloo83 said:


>



THANK YOU!!! Defending someone lurking for 2 years, who can only post one pic!


----------



## sharifeh (Nov 26, 2009)

hey how do you all save threads? just in case this goes poof
besides screenshots; those take a long time!


----------



## Taina (Nov 26, 2009)

Damn! this place "supposed" to be a support place for all of us, but with every post i read i just confirm that is not at all. Is like you just support the people you already know, or people with ALREADY long hair, bull**** man!

Now that she is posting her pics, anyway you have "something" to say ... no mamen!


----------



## vainღ♥♡jane (Nov 26, 2009)

i let all those damn gifs slow down my computer for this crap? ugh.


----------



## FelaShrine (Nov 26, 2009)

drea53 said:


> i havent talked to you since fotki, but i wondered was she a member here before? i cant find no gate info on the search!!



Well she did say she paid $5, which was the rate for those who registered over a year ago.


----------



## pookaloo83 (Nov 26, 2009)

beans4reezy said:


> Please don't get defensive or take it personally. It's just that there are a few posts where all of us LHCF'ers are being grouped as bullies or mean girls based off of OP's threads. I for one am the farthest thing from an ebully, but I can smell BS from a mile away. And somethin' aint smellin' right with OP.
> 
> The fact is, she orchestrated all of this chaos and IMO, she's been playing us since day one. Come on now, the only photo she could post was *a dusty bun??
> *
> What she gets in this thread, imo, she rightfully deserves.






And my sis put a bun in her hair today with this


----------



## SelahOco (Nov 26, 2009)

*My twist outs make me look Asian!*

OP, don't mind them!  I totally understand.  You and I have similar reggies and my twist outs make me look Asian.

Let me see if I can figure out how to post a picture.  Ah, there I got it.






LHCF always think somebody lying.


----------



## weaveadiva (Nov 26, 2009)

beans4reezy said:


> The fact is, she orchestrated all of this chaos and IMO, she's been playing us since day one. Come on now, the only photo she could post was a [highlight]dusty[/highlight] bun??



dang why it gotta be dusty though?


----------



## Letta (Nov 26, 2009)




----------



## FlawedBeauty (Nov 26, 2009)




----------



## Demi27 (Nov 26, 2009)

pookaloo83 said:


> And my sis put a bun in her hair today with this


 
I HATE YOU!!


----------



## curlycue (Nov 26, 2009)

LadyD2u said:


> Welcome to the board!


Thanks! I love this board, you ladies have me LMBO


----------



## Skiggle (Nov 26, 2009)




----------



## lust for life (Nov 26, 2009)




----------



## Cheekychica (Nov 26, 2009)

beans4reezy said:


> Please don't get defensive or take it personally. It's just that there are a few posts where all of us LHCF'ers are being grouped as bullies or mean girls based off of OP's threads. I for one am the farthest thing from an ebully, but I can smell BS from a mile away. And somethin' aint smellin' right with OP.
> 
> The fact is, she orchestrated all of this chaos and IMO, she's been playing us since day one. Come on now, the only photo she could post was a *dusty bun*??
> 
> What she gets in this thread, imo, she rightfully deserves.



.............


----------



## kandake (Nov 26, 2009)




----------



## shtow (Nov 26, 2009)




----------



## pookaloo83 (Nov 26, 2009)

shtow said:


>


----------



## FlawedBeauty (Nov 26, 2009)




----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi (Nov 26, 2009)

Brittanie87 said:


> I'm gonna be p!ssed if I don't see any pictures. I have to get up @ 2:30 for some shopping. I need to get my behind in the bed. Chop Chop


 

I hope you enjoy disappointment


----------



## poookie (Nov 26, 2009)

Taina said:


> Damn! this place "supposed" to be a support place for all of us, but with every post i read i just confirm that is not at all. Is like you just support the people you already know, or people with ALREADY long hair, bull**** man!
> 
> Now that she is posting her pics, anyway you have "something" to say ... no mamen!



Aw, please don't feel that way!

As mentioned above (lost between all the silly .gif pictures), Adora's case is a special one.  She came into the thread bragging about her hair, & when people started asking to see it, she came up with excuses about how she couldn't put pictures up.  LHCF is a truly supportive, wonderful place to exchange tips & ideas about hair.  It's just that, it's completely crazy for a newbie to come in bragging on her hair, post 50-11 different threads about how luxurious & long it is, announce a reveal date, & post a pic that doesn't meet up to her claims.


----------



## nappystorm (Nov 26, 2009)

Taina said:


> Damn! this place "supposed" to be a support place for all of us, but with every post i read i just confirm that is not at all. Is like you just support the people you already know, or people with ALREADY long hair, bull**** man!
> 
> Now that she is posting her pics, anyway you have "something" to say ... no mamen!


----------



## sheba1 (Nov 26, 2009)




----------



## Skiggle (Nov 26, 2009)




----------



## FlawedBeauty (Nov 26, 2009)




----------



## blacksapphire (Nov 26, 2009)

I think we should all just leave this girl alone and call it a day.
1. LHCF is actually USUALLY a pretty warm, friendly and supportive place, I understand this girl creating all this hype with nothing to show for it but........

2. Obviously this girl from past experience know what would happen...(I have been following all the threads) so I feel as if it's either a) she likes this sort of attention or b) she's really having some kind of problem....whatever it may be....uploading picks etcerplexed..whatever her reasons

if it's (a) I would suggest that  everyone who has a problem with her which is the majority just avoid her posts and hopefully she will get the hint a disappear

if (b) I would suggest we let her upload on her own time or work own her problems


I'm a newbie, I've only been here for 2 months I think and I would actually be intimidated reading these Adora posts if I didn't already know that when not provoked you guys are actually pretty nice and welcoming and it breaks my heart seeing these kinds of boards that seems to prove otherwise....

That all I have to say about these Adora boards other than that.....


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi (Nov 26, 2009)

Taina said:


> Damn! this place "supposed" to be a support place for all of us, but with every post i read i just confirm that is not at all. Is like you just support the people you already know, or people with ALREADY long hair, bull**** man!
> 
> Now that she is posting her pics, anyway you have "something" to say ... no mamen!


----------



## pookaloo83 (Nov 26, 2009)

nappystorm said:


>





Yes!


----------



## Demi27 (Nov 26, 2009)

nappystorm said:


>


 

I just screamed laughing at this !!!


----------



## sexyeyes3616 (Nov 26, 2009)

nappystorm said:


>



OMG!!! Jesus take me now


----------



## Lucie (Nov 26, 2009)

Taina said:


> Damn! this place "supposed" to be a support place for all of us, but with every post i read i just confirm that is not at all. Is like you just support the people you already know, or people with ALREADY long hair, bull**** man!
> 
> Now that she is posting her pics, anyway you have "something" to say ... no mamen!



Can you just stop it? Really! What is NOT clear to you. AA24 pulls our e-legs, is reincarnated  acting like a newbie, who is going to post pics, but post pics of a yaky weave, and you're mad at us? Don't be directing any obscenities towards us unless directed to the beef-starting OP. Girl, bye!


----------



## Brittanie87 (Nov 26, 2009)

Je Ne Sais Quoi said:


> I hope you enjoy disappointment



I know right. I just got straight up played...at least that picture of Rob mad me feel a little better though. I'm scared to turn off the computer in case this thread disappears, but I have to go to bed. PLEASE be here when I wake up. I shall be checking at 2:30 and right before I leave out the door at 3.


----------



## Cheekychica (Nov 26, 2009)

Well....she did post one picture.............


----------



## BrandNew (Nov 26, 2009)

Taina said:


> Damn! this place "supposed" to be a support place for all of us, but with every post i read i just confirm that is not at all. Is like you just support the people you already know, or people with ALREADY long hair, bull**** man!
> 
> Now that she is posting her pics, anyway you have "something" to say ... no mamen!


----------



## Raine054 (Nov 26, 2009)

This is the most hilarious thread ever!


----------



## vainღ♥♡jane (Nov 26, 2009)

thank goodness for the page down button. i'm flyin through this thread now. i'm gonna be hurr til the very end!


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Nov 26, 2009)

nappystorm said:


>



Goodness!


----------



## Beaute Noire (Nov 26, 2009)

vainღ♥♡jane said:


> i let all those damn gifs slow down my computer for this crap? ugh.




^^Exactly how I feel


----------



## varaneka (Nov 26, 2009)




----------



## sexyeyes3616 (Nov 26, 2009)

vainღ♥♡jane said:


> thank goodness for the page down button. i'm flyin through this thread now. i'm gonna be hurr til the very end!



Where's the page down button


----------



## nappystorm (Nov 26, 2009)

I think OP enjoy these threads more than we do.


----------



## poookie (Nov 26, 2009)

MrsdeReyes said:


> Well....she did post one picture.............



!!!  dang!!!


----------



## pookaloo83 (Nov 26, 2009)

MrsdeReyes said:


> Well....she did post one picture.............





Cuz that's the only one she could steal.


----------



## FlawedBeauty (Nov 26, 2009)




----------



## Honey Bee (Nov 26, 2009)

I am so done with this "Adora" person, I don't know what to do... but in case y'all was wondering, she didn't leave.

"AdoraAdora24 AdoraAdora24 is online now
Member

    * Send Message
    * User Lists

Last Activity: Today 10:25 PM
Current Activity: Creating Thread Hair Care Tips and Product Review Discussion "


----------



## weaveadiva (Nov 26, 2009)

bey wants in


----------



## janaq2003 (Nov 26, 2009)

Dang, had to do my own investigation. Thanks for the pms!!!


----------



## pookaloo83 (Nov 26, 2009)

Honey Bee said:


> I am so done with this "Adora" person, I don't know what to do... but in case y'all was wondering, she didn't leave.
> 
> "AdoraAdora24 AdoraAdora24 is online now
> Member
> ...





Well If you're reading


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi (Nov 26, 2009)

Brittanie87 said:


> I know right. I just got straight up played...at least that picture of Rob mad me feel a little better though. I'm scared to turn off the computer in case this thread disappears, but I have to go to bed. PLEASE be here when I wake up. I shall be checking at 2:30 and right before I leave out the door at 3.


 

I stole that line right out of Twilight   I was hoping someone would get it 

Have fun shopping!!!  I really need/want a new laptop but i'm not trying to stand in line at 1:00am to save $300


----------



## poookie (Nov 26, 2009)

Honey Bee said:


> I am so done with this "Adora" person, I don't know what to do... but in case y'all was wondering, she didn't leave.
> 
> "AdoraAdora24 AdoraAdora24 is online now
> Member
> ...



i am DYING over here!!! 

noooo... not ANOTHER thread of nothingness!!!!


----------



## LadyRaider (Nov 26, 2009)

I was hoping she really could show us some nice hair! I was pulling for her. But I like posting pics too.


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi (Nov 26, 2009)

Honey Bee said:


> I am so done with this "Adora" person, I don't know what to do... but in case y'all was wondering, she didn't leave.
> 
> "AdoraAdora24 AdoraAdora24 is online now
> Member
> ...


 
She bet not be creating no new thread


----------



## nappystorm (Nov 26, 2009)

MrsdeReyes said:


> Well....she did post one picture.............


----------



## Neith (Nov 26, 2009)

Taina said:


> Damn! this place "supposed" to be a support place for all of us, but with every post i read i just confirm that is not at all. Is like you just support the people you already know, or people with ALREADY long hair, bull**** man!
> 
> Now that she is posting her pics, anyway you have "something" to say ... no mamen!



This is a "special" case.  I've seen a lot of your posts and maybe you've seen me around, trust me... the OP had it coming. 

Sometimes things like this pop up.  It's board drama.   I've been around for like 3 of em.


----------



## LadyD (Nov 26, 2009)

Honey Bee said:


> I am so done with this "Adora" person, I don't know what to do... but in case y'all was wondering, she didn't leave.
> 
> "AdoraAdora24 AdoraAdora24 is online now
> Member
> ...


 
Another thread???


----------



## BrandNew (Nov 26, 2009)

I truly have not laughed so hard in a looong time.. I love LHCF!!!


----------



## cmw45 (Nov 26, 2009)

Honey Bee said:


> I am so done with this "Adora" person, I don't know what to do... but in case y'all was wondering, she didn't leave.
> 
> "AdoraAdora24 AdoraAdora24 is online now
> Member
> ...


 

 I'm not gonna lie, Adora. This concerns me.


----------



## Brittanie87 (Nov 26, 2009)

pookaloo83 said:


> Well If you're reading



 Pookaloo83 you are too much.


----------



## vainღ♥♡jane (Nov 26, 2009)

sexyeyes3616 said:


> Where's the page down button



 on yo keyboard  i'm usin mine to fly by these gifs so i can read the juicy stuff.


----------



## exoticmommie (Nov 26, 2009)

Taina said:


> Damn! this place "supposed" to be a support place for all of us, but with every post i read i just confirm that is not at all. Is like you just support the people you already know, or people with ALREADY long hair, bull**** man!
> 
> Now that she is posting her pics, anyway you have "something" to say ... no mamen!


----------



## FelaShrine (Nov 26, 2009)

Lucie said:


> Thank you! I am not trying to be rude but I am tired of people seeing one side of these threads thinking we're jackals!
> 
> Poster 1: Oh, you guys are so mean.
> Poster 2: You guys remind me of Mean Girls
> ...



Quoting again in case some folks missed it.


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi (Nov 26, 2009)

Why is yall explaining yourself to newbies??


----------



## pookaloo83 (Nov 26, 2009)

exoticmommie said:


>


----------



## nappystorm (Nov 26, 2009)

exoticmommie said:


>


----------



## Brittanie87 (Nov 26, 2009)

Neith said:


> This is a "special" case.  I've seen a lot of your posts and maybe you've seen me around, trust me... the OP had it coming.
> 
> Sometimes things like this pop up.  It's board drama.   I've been around for like 3 of em.



You know it's bad whenever Neith says she had it coming. She's one of the peace keeper.


----------



## Honey Bee (Nov 26, 2009)

I know, right... I'm a glutton for punishment, I guess.



pookaloo83 said:


> Well If you're reading


----------



## Stepiphanie (Nov 26, 2009)

OHH Hails Naw...this chick is creating _another_ thread




Honey Bee said:


> I am so done with this "Adora" person, I don't know what to do... but in case y'all was wondering, she didn't leave.
> 
> "AdoraAdora24 AdoraAdora24 is online now
> Member
> ...


----------



## FlawedBeauty (Nov 26, 2009)




----------



## Neith (Nov 26, 2009)

Je Ne Sais Quoi said:


> Why is yall explaining yourself to newbies??



Why not? 

ETA:

Any normal person would think we were crazy if they didn't have any backstory. lol


----------



## I Am So Blessed (Nov 26, 2009)

ok this is my last option. could somebody let me email them my pics and they can put them up on this forum for me. please, i have tried everything. nothing worked


----------



## pookaloo83 (Nov 26, 2009)

Stepiphanie said:


> OHH Hails Naw...this chick is creating _another_ thread





I hope it's not one pic for one thread. If so, 29 to go!


----------



## vainღ♥♡jane (Nov 26, 2009)

it better be 29 pics in that other thread.


----------



## sexyeyes3616 (Nov 26, 2009)

nevermind.


----------



## varaneka (Nov 26, 2009)

AdoraAdora24 said:


> ok this is my last option. could somebody let me email them my pics and they can put them up on this forum for me. please, i have tried everything. nothing worked



[email protected] lol


----------



## Silkycoils (Nov 26, 2009)

AdoraAdora24 said:


> ok this is my last option. could somebody let me email them my pics and they can put them up on this forum for me. please, i have tried everything. nothing worked



[email protected]


----------



## pookaloo83 (Nov 26, 2009)

AdoraAdora24 said:


> ok this is my last option. could somebody let me email them my pics and they can put them up on this forum for me. please, i have tried everything. nothing worked





[email protected]


----------



## Demi27 (Nov 26, 2009)

...wait for it


----------



## vainღ♥♡jane (Nov 26, 2009)

*TINYPIC.COM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi (Nov 26, 2009)

AdoraAdora24 said:


> ok this is my last option. could somebody let me email them my pics and they can put them up on this forum for me. please, i have tried everything. nothing worked


 
 Disregard....


----------



## sexyeyes3616 (Nov 26, 2009)

Silkynaps said:


> [email protected]


----------



## lust for life (Nov 26, 2009)

AdoraAdora24 said:


> ok this is my last option. could somebody let me email them my pics and they can put them up on this forum for me. please, i have tried everything. nothing worked



I PM'd you


----------



## nappystorm (Nov 26, 2009)

AdoraAdora24 said:


> ok this is my last option. could somebody let me email them my pics and they can put them up on this forum for me. please, i have tried everything. nothing worked


----------



## vainღ♥♡jane (Nov 26, 2009)

DAMN YAL SERIOUS HUH?


----------



## curlycue (Nov 26, 2009)

exoticmommie said:


>


Enough, I'm crying over here!


----------



## ChristmasCarol (Nov 26, 2009)

*I can heat up a plate and be back b4 the pics*


----------



## pookaloo83 (Nov 26, 2009)

nappystorm said:


>


----------



## gymfreak336 (Nov 26, 2009)

I'm supposed to be in the car going to the movies but I'm in here clownin with y'all LMAO


----------



## cupcakes (Nov 26, 2009)

the saga continues..


----------



## Vinyl (Nov 26, 2009)

Lol, okay... I'm beginning to think Adora is laughing behind the monitor now... Next we'll see a, "stay tuned for the Christmas unveiling!!!"


----------



## Demi27 (Nov 26, 2009)

gymfreak336 said:


> I'm supposed to be in the car going to the movies but I'm in here clownin with y'all LMAO


 
Girl, I ain't goin' NOWHERE until this thing is over. I'm riding it out til the end. ROFL!


----------



## Odd One (Nov 26, 2009)

she is now viewing this thread yall...


----------



## weaveadiva (Nov 26, 2009)

good luck adora!


----------



## MoniintheMiddle (Nov 26, 2009)

gymfreak336 said:


> I'm supposed to be in the car going to the movies but I'm in here clownin with y'all LMAO


 
This thread is better than any movie


----------



## LadyRaider (Nov 26, 2009)

Go adora go! I'm putting my money on Adora! I believe! I believe!


----------



## Letta (Nov 26, 2009)

Why did I do this to myself


----------



## Taina (Nov 26, 2009)

poookie said:


> Aw, please don't feel that way!
> 
> As mentioned above (lost between all the silly .gif pictures), Adora's case is a special one.  She came into the thread bragging about her hair, & when people started asking to see it, she came up with excuses about how she couldn't put pictures up.  LHCF is a truly supportive, wonderful place to exchange tips & ideas about hair.  It's just that, it's completely crazy for a newbie to come in bragging on her hair, post 50-11 different threads about how luxurious & long it is, announce a reveal date, & post a pic that doesn't meet up to her claims.


I understand that, i read the previous thread and some of her previous posts. But i've seen some other girls posts that posted her pictures, and don't give them more than 2 pages of comments, is like too much attention to one person, more if you guys thinks she's lying.


----------



## Diva_Esq (Nov 26, 2009)

WOWWWWWWWWWW!


----------



## varaneka (Nov 26, 2009)




----------



## Skiggle (Nov 26, 2009)

nappystorm said:


>




OMG..This right here made my NITE!!!
THANK YOU!


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi (Nov 26, 2009)




----------



## Demi27 (Nov 26, 2009)

MoniintheMiddle said:


> This thread is better than any movie


 
Who you telling? It's got drama, mystery, suspense and comedy all rolled into one.


----------



## sexyeyes3616 (Nov 26, 2009)

exoticmommie said:


>



The gifs in this thread are to damn hilarious


----------



## nappystorm (Nov 26, 2009)

I'm about to wash and condition my hair. I betta see pics when I get back....


----------



## prisytomboy (Nov 26, 2009)

nappystorm said:


> *I think OP enjoy these threads more than we do.*



Exactly...and she's probably sitting back laughing...

How many and for how long will play into her little game....

My time and energy too valuable....


----------



## Demi27 (Nov 26, 2009)

What I wanna know is...did anyone get the email yet?


----------



## vainღ♥♡jane (Nov 26, 2009)

you know what adora, i can thank you for something. this the longest i have dc'd in forever so at least my hair will look good, cuz i'm not budgin til i see some pics or this is poofed.


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi (Nov 26, 2009)

This thread is not about Adora anymore and frankly hasn't been in quite some time.


----------



## Beaute Noire (Nov 26, 2009)

Taina said:


> I understand that, i read the previous thread and some of her previous posts. But i've seen some other girls posts that posted her pictures, and don't give them more than 2 pages of comments, is like too much attention to one person, *more if you guys thinks she's lying.*



^^Not trying to start but she does make a point 

But you can't hate if someone gets more comments than you...not saying you are. It flusters me sometimes when I have a valid question that goes unanswered and I'm thinking "No one knows abut this?!!! C'mon girls!!!" 

Or is it no one feels like answering my questions because I'm a newbie and I'm not as popular as some of the other members. And on top of that I don't have long hair. 

But it doesn't bother me because I still LOVE this forum and cherish any/all advice I get from you wonderful ladies, even if its just one response.


----------



## vainღ♥♡jane (Nov 26, 2009)

^^^ what? i'm missing something....


----------



## Sweet_Ambrosia (Nov 26, 2009)

nono:


----------



## varaneka (Nov 26, 2009)

I haven't gotten one email dangit


----------



## Skiggle (Nov 26, 2009)

*Waits in suspense*


----------



## Demi27 (Nov 26, 2009)

creolesugarface said:


> I haven't gotten one email dangit


 
Gee...now there's a surprise.


----------



## poookie (Nov 26, 2009)

hey Shima.  & ateyaaa, if you're out there.  love y'all.  & i'ma let you finish.  but AdoraGate is turning out to be the most hilarious LHCF-Gate of all time!






*{ಠ_ಠ}*


----------



## FlawedBeauty (Nov 26, 2009)

AdoraAdora24 said:


> can someone please tell me how to get these pics on lhcf, im trying and im completly lost. i had a hard enuff time trying to take my own pics for my back view lol. thanks alot


----------



## pookaloo83 (Nov 26, 2009)

prisytomboy said:


> Exactly...*and she's probably sitting back laughing...*
> 
> How many and for how long will play into her little game....
> 
> My time and energy too valuable....


----------



## jasminestar (Nov 26, 2009)

This thread has seriously made my night. I'm not even waiting for the pics anymore, I just like looking at the responses people post.


----------



## exoticmommie (Nov 26, 2009)

Je Ne Sais Quoi said:


> This thread is not about Adora anymore and frankly hasn't been in quite some time.









*yaaah some finally spelled it out!*


----------



## goodmorningruby (Nov 26, 2009)

..................................................
changed my mind...
But seriously, this is getting old.


----------



## varaneka (Nov 26, 2009)

I wanna see the Ateya gate thread lol


----------



## poookie (Nov 26, 2009)

Taina said:


> I understand that, i read the previous thread and some of her previous posts. But i've seen some other girls posts that posted her pictures, and don't give them more than 2 pages of comments, is like too much attention to one person, more if you guys thinks she's lying.



that's true.  & it's not really fair, but i guess it's the same reason that people with type 3 hair always seem to get more "thanks" & replies on their BCs than type 4's.  plus most newbies don't come in here saying they have waist length hair.


----------



## Silkycoils (Nov 26, 2009)

^^^^If you get an e-mail asking you to claim funds from AdoraAdora24 . . . DON'T FALL FOR IT GIRL!!!!


----------



## NorthernCalGal (Nov 26, 2009)

sipp100 said:


> *I can heat up a plate and be back b4 the pics*


 
Getting a slice of sweet potato pie myself. Back in 5 for the big reveal.


----------



## pookaloo83 (Nov 26, 2009)

Another episode of







The Twilight Zone


----------



## kandake (Nov 26, 2009)

Taina said:


> too much attention to one person, more if you guys thinks she's lying.





Beaute Noire said:


> ^^Not trying to start but she does make a point




But, the both of you are in here reading the thread too so...


----------



## lust for life (Nov 26, 2009)

*refreshes main page for new post*
*refreshes email*
*refreshes this page*

Adora:


----------



## vainღ♥♡jane (Nov 26, 2009)

okay whoever she sent that email to need to hurry up.


----------



## Natirelle (Nov 26, 2009)

creolesugarface said:


> I wanna see the Ateya gate thread lol


me 2 i really do


----------



## exoticmommie (Nov 26, 2009)

come on guys you know any time adora posts, it's time to party!


----------



## Letta (Nov 26, 2009)

The following explains how I felt when I came into this thread when she first opened it:


----------



## varaneka (Nov 26, 2009)

Neith said:
			
		

>



they better not look anything like this


----------



## lovenharmony (Nov 26, 2009)

Ok, time to get tucked in for the night


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi (Nov 26, 2009)

I just had a lil bit of red beans/rice   the beans aren't quite done yet but it was still good.  We on CPT over here so we won't be eating Thanksgiving dinner until tomorrow


----------



## Demi27 (Nov 26, 2009)

creolesugarface said:


> I wanna see the Ateya gate thread lol


 
Girl, there were a lot of them, and those things are GONE.

You may be able to find a cached one on Google, though.


----------



## varaneka (Nov 26, 2009)

exoticmommie said:


> come on guys you know any time adora posts, it's time to party!



that man is gross lol


----------



## Odd One (Nov 26, 2009)

lovenharmony said:


> Ok, time to get tucked in for the night



my geeky side says ''Niiiice'' lol


----------



## varaneka (Nov 26, 2009)

Demi 1974 said:


> Girl, there were a lot of them, and those things are GONE.
> 
> You may be able to find a cached one on Google, though.



what was it about? did she troll or something?

PS WHO QUOTED THIS WOMAN'S PHONE NUMBER LMAO


----------



## Skiggle (Nov 26, 2009)

Yall be careful.
Instead of getting pics.. yall might get viruses..


----------



## exoticmommie (Nov 26, 2009)

creolesugarface said:


> that man is gross lol




that's *tispy the remix*


----------



## ebonyhair (Nov 26, 2009)




----------



## Stepiphanie (Nov 26, 2009)

Me too! Never knew there was one. Can someone explain what went down. After all we gonna be here a while.



creolesugarface said:


> I wanna see the Ateya gate thread lol


----------



## Chaosbutterfly (Nov 26, 2009)

Taina said:


> I understand that, i read the previous thread and some of her previous posts. But i've seen some other girls posts that posted her pictures, and don't give them more than 2 pages of comments, is like too much attention to one person, more if you guys thinks she's lying.



   She's the one making the threads...everyone else just shows up to dance, have fun, and drop dead multiple times. That's why I'm here.

And honestly, if it really bothers her, then why in the world does she keep on bringing it up? We just giving the....lady what she wants...*kanye shrug*


----------



## kandake (Nov 26, 2009)

creolesugarface said:


> what was it about? did she troll or something?



Nope, people just don't like her hair care practices.


----------



## Demi27 (Nov 26, 2009)

creolesugarface said:


> what was it about? did she troll or something?
> 
> PS WHO QUOTED THIS WOMAN'S PHONE NUMBER LMAO


 

Mainly about her (Ateya's) hair care..some ppl didn't agree with her regimen...some ppl said her hair looked great..some didn't. Stuff like that.


----------



## SelahOco (Nov 26, 2009)

Beaute Noire said:


> ^^Not trying to start but she does make a point


----------



## andromeda (Nov 26, 2009)

so I guess adora did it for the lulz, huh? 

now let me try and figure out how to clear this browser history so I don't have to explainto  my dad why I borrowed his phone to go on a hair fotum during thanksgivingk

happy turkey day, lhcf!


----------



## Beaute Noire (Nov 26, 2009)

kandake said:


> But, the both of you are in here reading the thread too so...



^^ true lol, which is why I edited my comment


----------



## Taina (Nov 26, 2009)

kandake said:


> But, the both of you are in here reading the thread too so...


Yes, but i also answer and congrat all the other threads with comparison pictures


----------



## Beaute Noire (Nov 26, 2009)

OcoLove said:


>



Ok thats so unnecessary and really immature of you...I don't believe I said anything out of line


----------



## sexyeyes3616 (Nov 26, 2009)

Silkynaps said:


> ^^^^If you get an e-mail asking you to claim funds from AdoraAdora24 . . . DON'T FALL FOR IT GIRL!!!!



OMG! Is that an actual email you got from her?


----------



## 3akay3 (Nov 26, 2009)

drea53 said:


> me 2 i really do



That makes the three of us...

ETA: nevermind I just saw they're poofed threads as well...


----------



## FlawedBeauty (Nov 26, 2009)

So, er, uh...why you camped out in da thread den 

*goodmorningruby 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*

*Member*



Send Message




User Lists




Last Activity: Today 11:03 PM 
Current Activity: Viewing Thread thanks for your help ladies. here are my pictures..... 




goodmorningruby said:


> ..................................................
> changed my mind...
> But seriously, this is getting old.


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi (Nov 26, 2009)

This isn't fun anymore.  Now it's getting all heavy.


----------



## Silkycoils (Nov 26, 2009)

Naw gurl . . . that's just jokes.  A play on the fact that AA24 seems like a fraudster.


----------



## Demi27 (Nov 26, 2009)

Je Ne Sais Quoi said:


> This isn't fun anymore. Now it's getting all heavy.


 
Right? I'm just trying to see the "reveal."


----------



## SelahOco (Nov 26, 2009)

Beaute Noire said:


> Ok thats so unnecessary and really immature of you...I don't believe I said anything out of line


 

C'mon I'm teasing you!  Plus, everything in this thread is immature, so I thought I was doing the right thing 

It's a cow.  Please don't take me seriously.


----------



## goodmorningruby (Nov 26, 2009)

FlawedBeauty said:


> So, er, uh...why you camped out in da thread den
> 
> *goodmorningruby
> 
> ...





Girl, YES!!! 

Edit: Oops, read that wrong...why? Because this is making LHCF history and I ain't missin' it. Lame or not.


----------



## sexyeyes3616 (Nov 26, 2009)

The mods most likely will 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 this thread


----------



## vainღ♥♡jane (Nov 26, 2009)

ugh i give up. my head is hot cuz i been under this dryer for over an hour, i'm hungry again, and my back hurts. *** this.


----------



## Stepiphanie (Nov 26, 2009)

What's with the bickering?!? We're just having fun, so is Lil miss Adora. If you don't like the thread just kindly walk out..not that hard.


----------



## Odd One (Nov 26, 2009)

aww come on people...its not THAT serious!


----------



## exoticmommie (Nov 26, 2009)

Je Ne Sais Quoi said:


> This isn't fun anymore.  Now it's getting all heavy.



Yeah, y'all to _deep_ for me.

*Leaves thread...*


----------



## Cheekychica (Nov 26, 2009)

Je Ne Sais Quoi said:


> This isn't fun anymore.  Now it's getting all heavy.


----------



## kandake (Nov 26, 2009)

Taina said:


> Yes, but i also answer and congrat all the other threads with comparison pictures



I think we all do.  I love progress threads.

This thread and others are different.  I don't know how to explain it.  Its just... different.  And members who have been here for a while can sense these things from the beginning.

But who knows, perhaps Adora will prove us all wrong.


----------



## vainღ♥♡jane (Nov 26, 2009)

Taina said:


> Yes, but i also answer and congrat all the other threads with comparison pictures



we all do that. its best you quit tryin.


----------



## luckiestdestiny (Nov 26, 2009)

Okay I'm going to take a two hour break from lhcf to work on my paper some more and then I'll be back. Oh yes...I'll be back!

I really want a miracle, but  I also am skeptical. It's one of those sad conundrums.


----------



## I Am So Blessed (Nov 26, 2009)

hi, i dont know why im having a hard time. it would help if sombody gave me their email. than i can just forward the pic. and you could put them on this forum for me cuz i dont know how.


----------



## SelahOco (Nov 26, 2009)

Je Ne Sais Quoi said:


> This isn't fun anymore. Now it's getting all heavy.


----------



## cutenss (Nov 26, 2009)

I'm lost erplexed


----------



## pookaloo83 (Nov 26, 2009)

I'm hungry again. Ima go eat.


----------



## brebre928 (Nov 26, 2009)

this is a [email protected] shame...I was supposed to have rolled my hair up over a hour ago...instead I'm sittin here hittin refresh hoping to see pics....LOL!!!


----------



## 3akay3 (Nov 26, 2009)

*nervous to close laptop and drive home*

I hope someone is still doing screen shots in case the thread is gone by the time I get home...


----------



## pookaloo83 (Nov 26, 2009)

AdoraAdora24 said:


> hi, i dont know why im having a hard time. it would help if sombody gave me their email. than i can just forward the pic. and you could put them on this forum for me cuz i dont know how.


----------



## sexyeyes3616 (Nov 26, 2009)

AdoraAdora24 said:


> hi, i dont know why im having a hard time. it would help if sombody gave me their email. than i can just forward the pic. and you could put them on this forum for me cuz i dont know how.



Creole sugar face posted her email address


----------



## Cheekychica (Nov 26, 2009)

AdoraAdora24 said:


> hi, i dont know why im having a hard time. it would help if sombody gave me their email. than i can just forward the pic. and you could put them on this forum for me cuz i dont know how.



If you page back you will find at least 3 email addresses....


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi (Nov 26, 2009)

AdoraAdora24 said:


> hi, i dont know why im having a hard time. it would help if sombody gave me their email. than i can just forward the pic. and you could put them on this forum for me cuz i dont know how.


 

You really need to stop.


----------



## Demi27 (Nov 26, 2009)

AdoraAdora24 said:


> hi, i dont know why im having a hard time. it would help if sombody gave me their email. than i can just forward the pic. and you could put them on this forum for me cuz i dont know how.


 
Are you for real? 
You can't be for real.
Seriously?


----------



## lust for life (Nov 26, 2009)

AdoraAdora24 said:


> hi, i dont know why im having a hard time. it would help if sombody gave me their email. than i can just forward the pic. and you could put them on this forum for me cuz i dont know how.



please, just give it up

I Pm'd you my email, others posted theirs like 3 pages back ...


----------



## sexyeyes3616 (Nov 26, 2009)

And creole sugar face posted her email address in your profile


----------



## Lexib (Nov 26, 2009)

AdoraAdora24 said:


> hi, i dont know why im having a hard time. it would help if sombody gave me their email. than i can just forward the pic. and you could put them on this forum for me cuz i dont know how.




Ppl PM'ed you their email addys a while back....

anyhoo, I'm done for the night.  Gluck


----------



## cupcakes (Nov 26, 2009)

I think this woman really is a "*special case*"
gudnite guys


----------



## jasminestar (Nov 26, 2009)

Adora- seriously? All the e-mail addresses people gave you? Did you not see them? Smh >_<


----------



## vainღ♥♡jane (Nov 26, 2009)

ADORA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! USE TINYPIC.COM!


----------



## Beaute Noire (Nov 26, 2009)

OcoLove said:


> C'mon I'm teasing you!  Plus, everything in this thread is immature, so I thought I was doing the right thing
> 
> It's a cow.  Please don't take me seriously.




^^Ok you're right,  I'm just being really defensive, :imstupid:


----------



## sheba1 (Nov 26, 2009)

AdoraAdora24 said:


> hi, i dont know why im having a hard time. it would help if sombody gave me their email. than i can just forward the pic. and you could put them on this forum for me cuz i dont know how.



Don't even try it, girlfriend.  I know as soon as you said you needed an email you got like 10 messages.  I know, cuz I sent mine.

Even if we're all secretly routing for you, we all know what time it is...


----------



## LaFaraona (Nov 26, 2009)

Uhm. I turned on my computer for this?!


----------



## FlawedBeauty (Nov 26, 2009)

lol!!  then it's not old!  its AWESOME!!!!!!!!  



goodmorningruby said:


> Girl, YES!!!
> 
> Edit: Oops, read that wrong...why? Because this is making LHCF history and I ain't missin' it. Lame or not.


----------



## Odd One (Nov 26, 2009)

getting bored... now doing a search and destroy


----------



## sexyeyes3616 (Nov 26, 2009)

I don't know why I'm still keeping hope alive that she will end up posting more hair pics


----------



## Qualitee (Nov 26, 2009)




----------



## ChristmasCarol (Nov 26, 2009)

I'll check on this thread in the a.m. If it's gone, oh well!


----------



## lust for life (Nov 26, 2009)

This isn't even fun anymore, I stopped print screening pages back =/


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi (Nov 26, 2009)

Anyone wanna see the spakly kiddy hair clips i'm working on right now?


----------



## Chaosbutterfly (Nov 26, 2009)

kandake said:


> I think we all do.  I love progress threads.
> 
> This thread and others are different.  I don't know how to explain it.  Its just... different.  And members who have been here for a while can sense these things from the beginning.
> 
> But who knows, perhaps Adora will prove us all wrong.



Ain't nothing to explain.
It's different because she ain't got no pictures!    



AdoraAdora24 said:


> hi, i dont know why im having a hard time. it would help if sombody gave me their email. than i can just forward the pic. and you could put them on this forum for me cuz i dont know how.








I'm hungry too...let me go fix myself a plate. Girl, bye.


----------



## lust for life (Nov 26, 2009)

Je Ne Sais Quoi said:


> Anyone wanna see the spakly kiddy hair clips i'm working on right now?



I DO you can send me a sample too


----------



## Platinum (Nov 26, 2009)

Man...I thought I was going to see a pic heavy thread. All of these posts in this thread for one blurry pic?


----------



## Letta (Nov 26, 2009)

i didnt evn come in 4 the pix. i jus like all the random .gifs. a lot ive never seen. she can kick rocks as far as im concerned

but Adora baby...




Just let it go. Just walk away. I think you got your $5 worth a LONG time ago.


----------



## berryblack (Nov 26, 2009)

I've read all the threads and thought some of the content was quite harsh.

HOWEVER, Adora seems in it to win it with all of the multiple threads, kittycats and "lolling".  Pulling out the one bun pic really didn't help her case either...

So let's bring the gifs back!  This is for the bun:






Happy Turkey Day


----------



## vainღ♥♡jane (Nov 26, 2009)

this is a hot mess. if you can upload on lhcf, you can upload on any other picture hosting site. you just don't want to. peace out. my food is gettin cold.


----------



## DarkHair (Nov 26, 2009)

Qualitee said:


>


Wouldn't it be heeee-larious if when she did post all 50-11 pics....no one posted? smh


----------



## Odd One (Nov 26, 2009)

Je Ne Sais Quoi said:


> Anyone wanna see the spakly kiddy hair clips i'm working on right now?



yayy please show!


----------



## Natirelle (Nov 26, 2009)

Qualitee said:


>


Its obvious she b.s yall plz let this thread die!!!


----------



## weaveadiva (Nov 26, 2009)

Chaosbutterfly said:


> Ain't nothing to explain.
> It's different because she ain't got no pictures!
> I'm hungry too...let me go fix myself a plate. I hope there are pics when I get back.



am i wrong for laughing at your siggy *every single time i see it?*


----------



## anon123 (Nov 26, 2009)

first no turkey, now no pics?! this day sucks.


----------



## nappystorm (Nov 26, 2009)

*rushes back*


----------



## lovenharmony (Nov 26, 2009)

AdoraAdora24 said:


> hi, i dont know why im having a hard time. it would help if sombody gave me their email. than i can just forward the pic. and you could put them on this forum for me cuz i dont know how.


----------



## cmw45 (Nov 26, 2009)

sheba1 said:


> Don't even try it, girlfriend. I know as soon as you said you needed an email you got like 10 messages. I know, cuz I sent mine.
> 
> Even if we're all secretly routing for you, *we all know what time it is*...


 

http://s0.ilike.com/play#Willie+Nel...0.0.1.32,std_a42a6fe56282bf917ec06aeeab125efa


----------



## Cheekychica (Nov 26, 2009)

I just gotta say - I am _so_ glad that it is only 9:22pm where I am.


----------



## SelahOco (Nov 26, 2009)

Oh never mind.  the LULZ is dead.


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi (Nov 26, 2009)

lust for life said:


> I DO you can send me a sample too


 

Sweet, brb


----------



## goodmorningruby (Nov 26, 2009)

FlawedBeauty said:


> lol!!  then it's not old!  its AWESOME!!!!!!!!




    I wanna look away, but I can't. I don't honestly expect pictures from Adora, and even if she does manage to post some, it's evident she isn't interested in showcasing any of the things she promised to.  I came for the lulz!!





Did ya'll at least have a nice Thanksgiving??


----------



## varaneka (Nov 26, 2009)

I'm actually catching e-feelings off this bs

angry angry e-feelings


----------



## LadyD (Nov 26, 2009)

AdoraAdora24 said:


> hi, i dont know why im having a hard time. it would help if sombody gave me their email. than i can just forward the pic. and you could put them on this forum for me cuz i dont know how.


 
I TOLD you if you PM me I would be happy to help you!


----------



## Victorian (Nov 26, 2009)




----------



## brownbean96 (Nov 26, 2009)

Enjoying the messages, had very little faith there would be pics.  I'm still tuned in - at least for a bit.


----------



## varaneka (Nov 26, 2009)

About AdoraAdora24

Name
    Ms.Adora Lecruise
Hair Type
    Type 1
Current Length
    Short and Sexy
Sex
    Female
Country of Origin
    Afghanistan
Country of Location
    Afghanistan


----------



## Letta (Nov 26, 2009)

AdoraAdora24 said:


> hi, i dont know why im having a hard time. it would help if sombody gave me their email. than i can just forward the pic. and you could put them on this forum for me cuz i dont know how.


----------



## lovenharmony (Nov 26, 2009)

Imma get me some dessert....coconut bread here I come!  Thank goodness I got tomorrow off or else I wouldn't be up right now, but I had to be a part of LHCF history!


----------



## anon123 (Nov 26, 2009)

goodmorningruby said:


> I wanna look away, but I can't. I don't honestly expect pictures from Adora, and even if she does manage to post some, it's evident she isn't interested in showcasing any of the things she promised to.  I came for the lulz!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Naw, mayne, this Thanksgiving sucked.  I didn't have no turkey or nothing. I ate some pasta for lunch and no dangon dinner.  I was hoping to feast on some gud hair pictures, and I got nothin.  Hope yours was better than mine.


----------



## Odd One (Nov 26, 2009)

creolesugarface said:


> I'm actually catching e-feelings off this bs
> 
> angry angry e-feelings



OMG  @what you posted on her profile!!!


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi (Nov 26, 2009)

Heres the lot i've been working on today.  There just lil glittery clippies to hold hair out of your way:
















Right now i'm working on gold and purple


----------



## Lucie (Nov 26, 2009)

Well, we did see one pic. Good night ladies!


----------



## chebaby (Nov 26, 2009)

mwedzi said:


> Naw, mayne, this Thanksgiving sucked. I didn't have no turkey or nothing. I ate some pasta for lunch and no dangon dinner. I was hoping to feast on some gud hair pictures, and I got nothin. Hope yours was better than mine.


 sounds better than the mcdonalds i had


----------



## pookaloo83 (Nov 26, 2009)

And she's viewing this thread right now!


----------



## I Am So Blessed (Nov 26, 2009)

i forwarded my pics to some emails but no one posted them. wow. all i see are a bunch of gifs and nobody is actually helping me. im not mad just disapponted. anyway my email is [email protected] i would gladly forward pics. and im not a liar. im just having trouble with this computer. if you email me you'd see im not lying. thanks anyway


----------



## Letta (Nov 26, 2009)

^^^ oh sheeee-it...lol


----------



## varaneka (Nov 26, 2009)

Kitten45 said:


> OMG  @what you posted on her profile!!!


:angeldevi


----------



## lust for life (Nov 26, 2009)

Je Ne Sais Quoi said:


> Heres the lot i've been working on today.  There just lil glittery clippies to hold hair out of your way:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Odd One (Nov 26, 2009)

pookaloo83 said:


> And she's viewing this thread right now!



She has been for the last hour or so


----------



## Cheekychica (Nov 26, 2009)

pookaloo83 said:


> And she's viewing this thread right now!



I saw that too. I _want_ to understand.


----------



## chebaby (Nov 26, 2009)

did anyone get her emails?


----------



## sexyeyes3616 (Nov 26, 2009)

AdoraAdora24 said:


> i forwarded my pics to some emails but no one posted them. wow. all i see are a bunch of gifs and nobody is actually helping me. im not mad just disapponted. anyway my email is [email protected] i would gladly forward pics. and im not a liar. im just having trouble with this computer. if you email me you'd see im not lying. thanks anyway



I'll pm you my email address to see if you are telling the truth about sending pics.


----------



## weaveadiva (Nov 26, 2009)

lovenharmony said:


> Imma get me some dessert....coconut bread here I come!



yum! save some for me!


----------



## simplie_lovable (Nov 26, 2009)

wow i CANT BELIEVE THIS THREAD OOH WELL i AM USE TO DISAPPOINTMENTS.


----------



## robot. (Nov 26, 2009)

Someone still have her number? I'll call and talk her through it.


----------



## LadyD (Nov 26, 2009)

AdoraAdora24 said:


> i forwarded my pics to some emails but no one posted them. wow. all i see are a bunch of gifs and nobody is actually helping me. im not mad just disapponted. anyway my email is [email protected]* i would gladly forward pics.* and im not a liar. im just having trouble with this computer. if you email me you'd see im not lying. thanks anyway


 
I just emailed you.  I will be waiting.......


----------



## lust for life (Nov 26, 2009)

AdoraAdora24 said:


> i forwarded my pics to some emails but no one posted them. wow. all i see are a bunch of gifs and nobody is actually helping me. im not mad just disapponted. anyway my email is [email protected] i would gladly forward pics. and im not a liar. im just having trouble with this computer. if you email me you'd see im not lying. thanks anyway



I PM'd you my email & I didn't receive anything sooooooo


----------



## MochaEyeCandy (Nov 26, 2009)

AdoraAdora24 said:


> i forwarded my pics to some emails but no one posted them. wow. all i see are a bunch of gifs and nobody is actually helping me. im not mad just disapponted. anyway my email is [email protected] i would gladly forward pics. and im not a liar. im just having trouble with this computer. if you email me you'd see im not lying. thanks anyway









The Captain has spoken. Goodnight yall


----------



## sexyeyes3616 (Nov 26, 2009)

I just pm'd her and it still says in her profile that she is viewing the thread


----------



## zazzi (Nov 26, 2009)

Just sitting here LOL at this thread!!  You ladies are tooooo funny!!


----------



## pookaloo83 (Nov 26, 2009)

My inbox is empty.


----------



## Demi27 (Nov 26, 2009)

AdoraAdora24 said:


> i forwarded my pics to some emails but no one posted them. wow. all i see are a bunch of gifs and nobody is actually helping me. im not mad just disapponted. anyway my email is [email protected] i would gladly forward pics. and im not a liar. im just having trouble with this computer. if you email me you'd see im not lying. thanks anyway


 
You saw the gifs, but not the email addresses?


----------



## Cheekychica (Nov 26, 2009)

AdoraAdora24 said:


> i forwarded my pics to some emails but no one posted them. wow. all i see are a bunch of gifs and nobody is actually helping me. im not mad just disapponted. anyway my email is [email protected] i would gladly forward pics. and im not a liar. im just having trouble with this computer. if you email me you'd see im not lying. thanks anyway



I just emailed you.


----------



## sexyeyes3616 (Nov 26, 2009)

........................


----------



## Stepiphanie (Nov 26, 2009)

Honestly Adora, who u sent them pics to huh??... send them to me now [email protected]. I will post them, since apparently all the other ladies magically didn't receive them. 




AdoraAdora24 said:


> i forwarded my pics to some emails but no one posted them. wow. all i see are a bunch of gifs and nobody is actually helping me. im not mad just disapponted. anyway my email is [email protected] i would gladly forward pics. and im not a liar. im just having trouble with this computer. if you email me you'd see im not lying. thanks anyway


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi (Nov 26, 2009)

lust for life said:


> pretty!


 

Thank you 

I'm getting ready for my first booth/flea market in 2 weeks


----------



## varaneka (Nov 26, 2009)




----------



## Silkycoils (Nov 26, 2009)

This is like waiting for "The Great Pumpkin".  You don't really believe, but you WANT to believe so that you haven't wasted all of your time.


----------



## LadyD (Nov 26, 2009)

Adora,
Your pics are coming through now.  They are really big, I will resize then and post for you!


----------



## MA2010 (Nov 26, 2009)

I was here..............


----------



## BostonMaria (Nov 26, 2009)

OMG I have 13 more pages to go....
Maria participated in Turkeygate 2009! Woot! Woot!


----------



## sexyeyes3616 (Nov 26, 2009)

................


----------



## Finewine (Nov 26, 2009)

Can someone ban this chick please? !!!

We know you just made that gmail account. lol. lame a**


----------



## lust for life (Nov 26, 2009)

Je Ne Sais Quoi said:


> Thank you
> 
> I'm getting ready for my first booth/flea market in 2 weeks



oolala, that sounds so exciting! will those be the only accessories you'll be selling?


----------



## BrandNew (Nov 26, 2009)

LadyD2u said:


> Adora,
> Your pics are coming through now. They are really big, I will resize then and post for you!


 

For real, for real??


----------



## Qualitee (Nov 26, 2009)

@Turkeygate


----------



## Cheekychica (Nov 26, 2009)

LadyD2u said:


> Adora,
> Your pics are coming through now.  They are really big, I will resize then and post for you!



*bated breath*


----------



## Demi27 (Nov 26, 2009)

LadyD2u said:


> Adora,
> Your pics are coming through now. They are really big, I will resize then and post for you!


 
PRAISE GOD!!!



ETA: Now, if these are some AUTHENTIC pics, then I will be the first one to come back in here and say I was wrong. 

But Imma need to see them all first.


----------



## Silkycoils (Nov 26, 2009)

LadyD2u said:


> Adora,
> Your pics are coming through now.  They are really big, I will resize then and post for you!



Don't tease me . . .  j/k


----------



## sheba1 (Nov 26, 2009)

AdoraAdora24 said:


> i forwarded my pics to some emails but no one posted them. wow. all i see are a bunch of gifs and nobody is actually helping me. im not mad just disapponted. anyway my email is [email protected] i would gladly forward pics. and im not a liar. im just having trouble with this computer. if you email me you'd see im not lying. thanks anyway



I'd really feel for you after reading this, except I sent you my email.... so I'm just 



Stepiphanie said:


> Honestly Adora, who u sent them pics to huh??... send them to me now [email protected]. I will post them, since apparently all the other ladies magically didn't receive them.



  or [email protected]


----------



## LadyRaider (Nov 26, 2009)

Awesome. I put my money on Adora! Adora FTW, IMHO!


----------



## ChristmasCarol (Nov 26, 2009)

Luckily, I hadn't logged off while I cleaned the kitchen!


----------



## winnettag (Nov 26, 2009)

Are you posting the pics in a new thread? Cuz this one is probably going to thread heaven.


----------



## soulie (Nov 26, 2009)

Ok... do NOT let the pictures be any that I've seen on BHM....


----------



## vainღ♥♡jane (Nov 26, 2009)

they betta be. 29 of em.


----------



## sexyeyes3616 (Nov 26, 2009)

soulie said:


> Ok... do NOT let the pictures be any that I've seen on BHM....



good point


----------



## Finewine (Nov 26, 2009)

wow, you're even making new email accounts to go with this BS? You have way too much time on your hands.

Can someone ban this chick please?


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi (Nov 26, 2009)

lust for life said:


> oolala, that sounds so exciting! will those be the only accessories you'll be selling?


 

No, here are a few more items but there are others!  I just don't have pics of everything right now.


----------



## varaneka (Nov 26, 2009)

I'm innocent!!!!!!! I was just trying to get her pics posted! LOL dang tough crowd


----------



## LadyD (Nov 26, 2009)

I can't believe I'm saying this......

Adora, don't send any more.  You have sent more than enough.  Just give me a sec to get them posted.


----------



## Ms Lala (Nov 26, 2009)

I'm rooting 4 you Adora, I hope you were genuinely having difficulties.  I like to try and think the best of people. Plus I really just wanna see some pics.


----------



## Auburn (Nov 26, 2009)

creolesugarface said:


> if you wanna call her check my sig


----------



## Finewine (Nov 26, 2009)

winnettag said:


> Are you posting the pics in a new thread? Cuz this one is probably going to thread heaven.



Please don't encourage her to keep making threads. This is her second one today.erplexed

Kick rocks OP!


----------



## Demi27 (Nov 26, 2009)

Je Ne Sais Quoi said:


> No, here are a few more items but there are others! I just don't have pics of everything right now.


 
I like those!


----------



## pookaloo83 (Nov 26, 2009)

creolesugarface said:


> if you wanna call her check my sig





Take that out. That's wrong.


----------



## Chaosbutterfly (Nov 26, 2009)

Je Ne Sais Quoi said:


> No, here are a few more items but there are others!  I just don't have pics of everything right now.



Girll...do you have an etsy store?! 
Those are so cute!


----------



## Qualitee (Nov 26, 2009)

soulie said:


> Ok... do NOT let the pictures be any that I've seen on BHM....


 or Shima like


----------



## vainღ♥♡jane (Nov 26, 2009)

no we want all 29 of em. thank you.


----------



## curlycue (Nov 26, 2009)

Je Ne Sais Quoi said:


> No, here are a few more items but there are others!  I just don't have pics of everything right now.


These are so pretty!


----------



## Neith (Nov 26, 2009)

Je Ne Sais Quoi said:


> No, here are a few more items but there are others!  I just don't have pics of everything right now.



Very cute!


----------



## BrandNew (Nov 26, 2009)

creolesugarface said:


> if you wanna call her check my sig


 O-M-G


----------



## nappystorm (Nov 26, 2009)

creolesugarface said:


> if you wanna call her check my sig


----------



## weaveadiva (Nov 26, 2009)

Je Ne Sais Quoi said:


> No, here are a few more items but there are others!  I just don't have pics of everything right now.



how 'bout at first glance i thought these were her pics


----------



## Diva_Esq (Nov 26, 2009)

amara11 said:


> What a lying waste of server space. Seriously.
> 
> First off, where did your edges go?
> 
> ...


----------



## Cheekychica (Nov 26, 2009)

LadyD2u said:


> I can't believe I'm saying this......
> 
> Adora, don't send any more.  You have sent more than enough.  Just give me a sec to get them posted.



WOW!!!


----------



## lust for life (Nov 26, 2009)

Je Ne Sais Quoi said:


> No, here are a few more items but there are others!  I just don't have pics of everything right now.



Do you have an online store?


----------



## Demi27 (Nov 26, 2009)

weaveadiva said:


> how 'bout at first glance i thought these were her pics


 
PWAHAHAHAHAHAHA! 
Sorry, but that cracked me up. I know you were like, "WTF?"


----------



## varaneka (Nov 26, 2009)

I will when I see something!!!!


----------



## Natirelle (Nov 26, 2009)

back with


----------



## SilentRuby (Nov 26, 2009)

creolesugarface said:


> if you wanna call her check my sig



You may wanna take that out before you make the banned... Folks prob reporting your post right now


----------



## Cheekychica (Nov 26, 2009)

...I just received a pic from Adora


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi (Nov 26, 2009)

Chaosbutterfly said:


> Girll...do you have an etsy store?!
> Those are so cute!


 

I do but i'm embarrased to say that it's under construction so it's pretty tacky right now 

www.etsy.com/loveliesbykiwi

I think thats right.


----------



## nappystorm (Nov 26, 2009)




----------



## longhairdreamzz (Nov 26, 2009)

Just marking my spot!

...I have to say, this thread is hilarious.


----------



## Odd One (Nov 26, 2009)

omg omg omg this is getting EPIC!


----------



## Auburn (Nov 26, 2009)

MrsdeReyes said:


> ...I just received a pic from Adora




SOMEBODY get ta postin!


----------



## kandake (Nov 26, 2009)

Je Ne Sais Quoi said:


> I do but i'm embarrased to say that it's under construction so it's pretty tacky right now
> 
> www.etsy.com/loveliesbykiwi
> 
> I think thats right.



There's an error message.


----------



## sexyeyes3616 (Nov 26, 2009)

Whoever has the pics please hurry up and post them  So I can go to bed because I know this thread will not be here in the morning


----------



## nappystorm (Nov 26, 2009)

weaveadiva said:


> how 'bout at first glance i thought these were her pics


----------



## Skiggle (Nov 26, 2009)

************


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi (Nov 26, 2009)

Here's my facebook which is better and gets updated much more often

http://www.facebook.com/#/pages/Kiwis-Homemade-Lovelies/157383313550?ref=ts


----------



## Silkycoils (Nov 26, 2009)

MrsdeReyes said:


> ...I just received a pic from Adora



Well . . . what it look like?


----------



## zazzi (Nov 26, 2009)

Waiting with bated breath!!


----------



## BeetleBug (Nov 26, 2009)

Pocket_Sized♥♥♥ said:


> You may wanna take that out before you make the banned...* Folks prob reporting your post right now *



Too late for that.


----------



## vainღ♥♡jane (Nov 26, 2009)

ugh. we wanna see em too.


----------



## nappystorm (Nov 26, 2009)

sexyeyes3616 said:


> Whoever has the pics please hurry up and post them  So I can go to bed because I know this thread will not be here in the morning


 I know!!!!


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi (Nov 26, 2009)

kandake said:


> There's an error message.


 Sorry 

http://www.etsy.com/shop/loveliesbykiwi


----------



## MA2010 (Nov 26, 2009)

Post them pics please for all who received an email.................


----------



## weaveadiva (Nov 26, 2009)

Silkynaps said:


> Well . . . what it look like?



you dead wrong


----------



## simplie_lovable (Nov 26, 2009)

Lol now i am getting excited but sleepy nonetheless. I really hope that this pics are up to par


----------



## Odd One (Nov 26, 2009)

so now we got fifty eleven members with her pics but still no post?!?! WTF?


----------



## kandake (Nov 26, 2009)

Je Ne Sais Quoi said:


> Here's my facebook which is better and gets updated much more often
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/#/pages/Kiwis-Homemade-Lovelies/157383313550?ref=ts




nice pieces!!!


----------



## berryblack (Nov 26, 2009)




----------



## TeeWhyAre (Nov 26, 2009)

So when I left there were 19 pages and I can tell by page 58 there is still this lonely solitary pic. Wow.


----------



## varaneka (Nov 26, 2009)

blame the ppl who quoted it and the one who was quoted.


----------



## SilentRuby (Nov 26, 2009)

BeetleBug said:


> Too late for that.


----------



## pookaloo83 (Nov 26, 2009)

berryblack said:


>


----------



## nappystorm (Nov 26, 2009)

Kitten45 said:


> so now we got fifty eleven members with her pics but still no post?!?! WTF?


 RRiiiiiiiggggghhhhhtttt


----------



## Cheekychica (Nov 26, 2009)

Uploading to tinypic now...

ETA: They're huge.


----------



## pookaloo83 (Nov 26, 2009)

creolesugarface said:


> blame the ppl who quoted it and the one who was quoted.




Girl, stop playing!  For real take it off! I know I like to joke and **** but this is too far.


----------



## Brittanie87 (Nov 26, 2009)

I'm not even going to try to go to sleep, 2 hours are not enough. Hopefully these pics will be worth it because I'm going to be a zombie for the rest of the day.


----------



## BostonMaria (Nov 26, 2009)

creolesugarface said:


> I will when I see something!!!!



Be careful with that. If people call and harass her this would be considered cyber bullying, which is illegal to do to someone.


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi (Nov 26, 2009)

creolesugarface said:


> blame the ppl who quoted it and the one who was quoted.


 

Creole you gon' get in trouble gal, don't do it!!  Don't put that childs number in your sig


----------



## Americka (Nov 26, 2009)

creolesugarface said:


> blame the ppl who quoted it and the one who was quoted.



Regardless of how it entered the thread, the DECENT thing to do is to remove it.


----------



## Letta (Nov 26, 2009)

creolesugarface said:


> blame the ppl who quoted it and the one who was quoted.


----------



## SilentRuby (Nov 26, 2009)

pookaloo83 said:


> Girl, stop playing!  For real take it off! I know I like to joke and **** but this is too far.



Right...we are trying to make sure you get to see the pics too


----------



## Cheekychica (Nov 26, 2009)

I will keep adding as I get em.


----------



## Demi27 (Nov 26, 2009)

MrsdeReyes said:


> Uploading to tinypic now...
> 
> ETA: *They're huge*.


 
That's what she said

(sorry, I'm getting goofy. Now I'm quoting movies).


----------



## sexyeyes3616 (Nov 26, 2009)

...............


----------



## vainღ♥♡jane (Nov 26, 2009)

i can't believe we all been in this thread for 2 skrait hours.


----------



## SilentRuby (Nov 26, 2009)

sexyeyes3616 said:


> ...............


----------



## vainღ♥♡jane (Nov 26, 2009)

thank goodness. so far so good.


----------



## sexyeyes3616 (Nov 26, 2009)

Lady2u where you at? She said adora sent her a whole bunch of pictures


----------



## weaveadiva (Nov 26, 2009)

wow looks like she has some thick hair


----------



## robot. (Nov 26, 2009)

Now don't NOTHING look mixed about your hair, Adora! Twisted out, in, under, over, or all around, nope!


----------



## Silkycoils (Nov 26, 2009)

Ah-ha . . .


----------



## Neith (Nov 26, 2009)

FINALLY!!!!!!!!


I'll wait till they are all posted to come to a conclusion, lol


----------



## Chaosbutterfly (Nov 26, 2009)

creolesugarface said:


> blame the ppl who quoted it and the one who was quoted.



Naw, but you're taking it too too far.
Right now, that number is showing up in all the threads that you've posted in where your siggy is visible. That's too many people who can see it and have no business with it. Just take it out. It's best for everyone.


----------



## vainღ♥♡jane (Nov 26, 2009)

^^^ oh lawd.


----------



## varaneka (Nov 26, 2009)

pookaloo83 said:


> Girl, stop playing!  For real take it off! I know I like to joke and **** but this is too far.



alllllriiiiightttt


----------



## LadyD (Nov 26, 2009)

I have 14 pics and they are still uploading.  They are huge.


----------



## Letta (Nov 26, 2009)

ROBOTxcore said:


> Now don't NOTHING look mixed about your hair, Adora!



maybe cuz she lite-skinededed


----------



## pookaloo83 (Nov 26, 2009)

Adora, your hair is thicka than a snicker!


----------



## varaneka (Nov 26, 2009)

ROBOTxcore said:


> Now don't NOTHING look mixed about your hair, Adora! Twisted out, in, under, over, or all around, nope!


----------



## SmartyPants (Nov 26, 2009)

hairsothick said:


> *takes a seat*




Would you like a diet coke, mineral water, or some other beverage to go with your ?


----------



## Cheekychica (Nov 26, 2009)

Length shots











p.s.
This is the 2nd time I'm using tinypic in my life. It's really not that hard. Just sayin.

ETA: more pics


----------



## robot. (Nov 27, 2009)

Letta said:


> maybe cuz she lite-skinededed



Nah, son. She can't even claim that.


----------



## Qualitee (Nov 27, 2009)

Nice hair Adora


----------



## sheba1 (Nov 27, 2009)

Thick!


----------



## Pretty Star (Nov 27, 2009)

ROBOTxcore said:


> Now don't NOTHING look mixed about your hair, Adora! Twisted out, in, under, over, or all around, nope!


----------



## Platinum (Nov 27, 2009)

Yall better hurry up with the pics. LHCF mob is getting out of control now. :mob::mob::gotroasted:


----------



## Odd One (Nov 27, 2009)

OMG I CANT BELIEVE IM ACTUALLY SEEING THOSE SAID PICS!


----------



## anon123 (Nov 27, 2009)

omg, is it really happening?


----------



## cupcakes (Nov 27, 2009)

Yes!!!!! Hallejuah thank god I didn't go to sleep!


----------



## nappystorm (Nov 27, 2009)

Nice hair...
will keep comments about all this waiting and hype to myself...


----------



## Finewine (Nov 27, 2009)

Adora, you are brave for still showing your face after all this drama.lol

Nice hair too!

these better really be pics of you


----------



## Letta (Nov 27, 2009)

ROBOTxcore said:


> Nah, son. She can't even claim that.



 i tried


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi (Nov 27, 2009)

Very pretty!  Your posting technique is ridiculous none the less but your hair is lovely


----------



## BrandNew (Nov 27, 2009)

Nice and thick


----------



## ChristmasCarol (Nov 27, 2009)

Girl, if that's your hair...I'm sorry bout all that kidding in the coffee thread.


----------



## Honeytips (Nov 27, 2009)

Oh wow....so there ARE pics!!! Thanks guys...I accomplished hardly any work this afternoon because I kept coming on here to see the updates!!!!


----------



## curlycue (Nov 27, 2009)

Adora I think your hair is pretty. But why was it so hard to figure out how to post pics?


----------



## Qualitee (Nov 27, 2009)

Adora just saved face


----------



## sexyeyes3616 (Nov 27, 2009)

So adora actually came through. I just don't understand why it took so dang long to finally see her hair.


----------



## natural_one (Nov 27, 2009)

hmmm..so who is going to be the first to apologize to AdoraAdora??


----------



## Demi27 (Nov 27, 2009)

Je Ne Sais Quoi said:


> Very pretty! *Your posting technique is ridiculous none the less* but your hair is lovely


----------



## Letta (Nov 27, 2009)




----------



## teysmith (Nov 27, 2009)

ROBOTxcore said:


> Nah, son. She can't even claim that.


 
black girls these days think anybody with long hair is mixed!! no matter how dark light or dark you are....they gone think you got some indian in ya..


----------



## BGT (Nov 27, 2009)

Ms Lala said:


> I'm rooting 4 you Adora, I hope you were genuinely having difficulties. I like to try and think the best of people. Plus I really just wanna see some pics.


 
That reminds me. I think Tyra might have already commented on this subject 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m6Shpn5WCFs

Adora, I am extremely disappointed in you. You went through SL. You went through APL. You went through BSL. You went through your grandmama getting her lights turned off so she could buy you hair products. And you come over and you play us? This is serious to these girls and it should be serious to you too. Did you know you had a possibility to prove this to us? Did you know all of LHCF is rooting for you? Do you know that? And then you come in here and treat this like a joke? You come in here and say, "I'm just MBL." Your hair longer than more than ten girls here. Just be quiet, Adora, be quiet. What is wrong with you? STOP IT!!!! I have never in my life yelled at a poster like this! I was rooting for you, we were all rooting for you. How dare you? Leaaaaaaaaaaaaaarn something from this. You go to bed at night and wrap your nappies, you lay there and you take responsibility for yourself. You rolling your eyes like you've been there before, but you don't know where the hell in hair history I've come from or what I've been through. But my hair is not a victim from this and I learn. Take responsibility for yourself.

ETA: Dang, I'm late.


----------



## pookaloo83 (Nov 27, 2009)

natural_one said:


> hmmm..so who is going to be the first to apologize to AdoraAdora??










I'm Sowwy.


----------



## BeetleBug (Nov 27, 2009)

You have really pretty and thick hair. Now everybody can hush up and eat some leftover turkey or something.


----------



## Cheekychica (Nov 27, 2009)

MrsdeReyes said:


> Length shots
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Just in case anybody missed it.


----------



## vainღ♥♡jane (Nov 27, 2009)

your hair looks good.


----------



## weaveadiva (Nov 27, 2009)

natural_one said:


> hmmm..so who is going to be the first to apologize to AdoraAdora??



well, i was just dancing, so......


----------



## Silkycoils (Nov 27, 2009)

If these pics are really her, this thread will go down in HISTORY for the clowning and the ultimate OWNAGE.  Once I see the sign w/your screen name, I nominate AdoraAdora24 for "Feature of the Month" for all of that thick hurr    







and then she should be banned for all of the fanfare leading up to the "Big Reveal"


----------



## robot. (Nov 27, 2009)

BGT said:


> That reminds me. I think Tyra might have already commented on this subject
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m6Shpn5WCFs
> 
> Adora, I am extremely disappointed in you. You went through SL. You went through APL. You went through BSL. You went through your grandmama getting her lights turned off so she could buy you hair products. And you come over and you play us? This is serious to these girls and it should be serious to you too. Did you know you had a possibility to prove this to us? Did you know all of LHCF is rooting for you? Do you know that? And then you come in here and treat this like a joke? You come in here and say, "I'm just MBL." Your hair longer than more than ten girls here. Just be quiet, Adora, be quiet. What is wrong with you? STOP IT!!!! I have never in my life yelled at a poster like this! I was rooting for you, we were all rooting for you. How dare you? Leaaaaaaaaaaaaaarn something from this. You go to bed at night and wrap your nappies, you lay there and you take responsibility for yourself. You rolling your eyes like you've been there before, but you don't know where the hell in hair history I've come from or what I've been through. But my hair is not a victim from this and I learn. Take responsibility for yourself.



Bwahaha!


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi (Nov 27, 2009)

natural_one said:


> hmmm..so who is going to be the first to apologize to AdoraAdora??


 

Ummmm, for what exactly?


----------



## Demi27 (Nov 27, 2009)

natural_one said:


> hmmm..so who is going to be the first to apologize to AdoraAdora??


 
Me, because I said I would. I stand behind my word.  Adora I apologize for not believing you, BUT there was a lot of back and forth going on. You have to provide proof when you claim something.


From what I can tell from the pics, the hair is nice.  Just not sure why we had to wait for days to see the pictures, but whatever.


----------



## ChristmasCarol (Nov 27, 2009)

natural_one said:


> hmmm..so who is going to be the first to apologize to AdoraAdora??


 
I kinda did already...but won't go full-fledge-apology until I see some scalp...just sayin'.

ETA: OOH! You did! Sorry bout dat, Adora


----------



## Diva_Esq (Nov 27, 2009)

TeeWhyAre said:


> i will say that that is a damn good pic of a bun to have taken yourself! how did you get so dead on the bun?! Are you double jointed or have longass arms? Because that is a fantastic self photo of the back of ones head!


 




pookaloo83 said:


>


 




Qualitee said:


> ok i'll be the first.........NOW WHO IS READY TO BE SEVRED!!!!


 
Voguing Spidey is killin' me! 



Lucie said:


> My e-mail address is [email protected]


 




MrsdeReyes said:


>






lust for life said:


>


 
Love this kid from Yo Gabba Gabba!  He cuts a RUG! 



pookaloo83 said:


>


 


Qualitee said:


>


 
LMAO! 



Qualitee said:


> Adora just saved face


----------



## MrsTimberlake (Nov 27, 2009)

As a newbie, this has been the best/funniest thread I've read on here...Thanks Adora!


----------



## Ms Lala (Nov 27, 2009)

Adora the pics look great.  I think it is kind of inconsiderate to assume that someone should be able to do something like post pics etc... just because you or even most people are able.  We do not know the OP's situation or abilities.


----------



## Neith (Nov 27, 2009)

Nice hair! 

It was not worth ALL THIS though!  Good Lawd, girl.

Miracles *do* happen folks!


----------



## cupcakes (Nov 27, 2009)

Adora ur hair looks good. I just wish u had ur name in the pics.


----------



## Khaiya (Nov 27, 2009)

^LMAO!! The tyra post was epic!

Adora your hair is luverly!!! Hats off to u!!


----------



## I Am So Blessed (Nov 27, 2009)

thankkkkkkkkkk youuuuuuu to all the ladies that helped me out with the emaills. i dont know why i had trouble posting. but whoever emailed me got pics from me. and theirs plenty more that i look for you guys. thank to all that believed me. and see that im real. i was almost in tears over this. and some of the rude comments didnt help either cuz i am a real person with real feeling and went out and bout a cam just for yall. so thats devotion if i say so myself lol. but thanks alot. yall still have my email if you guys want more pics.


----------



## Maynard (Nov 27, 2009)

This is funny.as. he double hockey sticks.

First Shima shows her scalp them AdoraAdora silences the dancers.

Good night.


----------



## vainღ♥♡jane (Nov 27, 2009)

i ain't apologizin for jack, cuz i've done nothing but been impatiente, irked, and harrassed a lil bit.


----------



## nappystorm (Nov 27, 2009)

Sorry, Adora.
Though I am sad the fun is over.


----------



## Stepiphanie (Nov 27, 2009)

BGT said:


> That reminds me. I think Tyra might have already commented on this subject
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m6Shpn5WCFs
> 
> ...


----------



## Qualitee (Nov 27, 2009)

sorry adora for calling you a troll, But it did quack like a duck....


----------



## Skiggle (Nov 27, 2009)

Adora your hair is bangn'
It's thick and lovely.
I take back some of the things I posted. Thanks..


And I hope that is really you in the pics...


----------



## Cheekychica (Nov 27, 2009)

MrsdeReyes said:


> I will keep adding as I get em.









Well thats all I got. I wish I had your length and thickness Adora!


----------



## Chaosbutterfly (Nov 27, 2009)

....okay, this just may be the stubborn cow in me speaking, but is there any definitive proof that those are her pictures?

I'm full as hell, but I can still make room for some humble pie.
But I'm not about to eat that ish if I don't absolutely have to.


----------



## LadyD (Nov 27, 2009)




----------



## Odd One (Nov 27, 2009)

The fun is over now...


----------



## natural_one (Nov 27, 2009)

weaveadiva said:


> well, i was just *dancing*, so......



oh you mean instigating?


----------



## sexyeyes3616 (Nov 27, 2009)

I'z sawwy adora. Thanks for finally taking pics.


----------



## MrsAriannaAmbers (Nov 27, 2009)

*Adora, I am glad someone is helping you get your pics up!!!*

But on another note....while all these dang-gone gifs slowing down my damn computer.... (and got me and my bff crying laughing)

***some of ya'll vets should be putting up a thread for us newbies on how to post pics to a forum....

Cause real talk...this is the first and last forum I will ever join (not in a bad way its just that I don't have the time to be on others) and the other night when I posted up my own damn thread it took me 3 hours to upload, load, download, find-links, take pictures, etc.....to get my pics on here...so I feel ya Adora

Yea, I got a camera phone but it ain't got no flash...so pics didn't come out right.

Had to dig up the digital camera and then I realized I don't have no bunch of DD, DS, DH, SO and etc to help take pics...all I have is a chihuahua...who would rather chew my camera than help

And last but not least I don't take pics of myself I'm usually in other people photos cause mine don't neva come out right.  

It took me at least 75 pics and 3-4 hours and someone else's random a**  thread where a girl was having problems posting pics as well for me to figure it out...So yes, a sticky on how to do pics would  be great.

   ***Lesson learned is...Not everyone who knows how to do this sh*t...***


----------



## vainღ♥♡jane (Nov 27, 2009)

aw you feelins hurt adora? so what you gon do now? you still gonna post? or you poofin?


----------



## Maynard (Nov 27, 2009)

LMAO.

This chick has more hair than half of the folks clowning her combined.

I'm so weak.........this is soooooooooo funnyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy

OMG


----------



## LadyD (Nov 27, 2009)




----------



## weaveadiva (Nov 27, 2009)

LadyD2u said:


>



her face is like, "d*** are y'all happy now?" 

nice hurr, girlie


----------



## DarkHair (Nov 27, 2009)

vainღ♥♡jane said:


> i ain't apologizin for jack, cuz i've done nothing but been impatiente, irked, *and harrassed a lil bit. *


----------



## anon123 (Nov 27, 2009)

Yay, you came through for us.  You da best!  Sorry for the trial by fire.  It's everything you said it would be.  It's mixed, curly, mbl, and full of S-Curl.




I'm just teasing you.  Thank you for the pics!


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi (Nov 27, 2009)

LadyD2u said:


>


----------



## pookaloo83 (Nov 27, 2009)

LadyD2u said:


>


----------



## Letta (Nov 27, 2009)




----------



## Chaosbutterfly (Nov 27, 2009)

LadyD2u said:


>



Goody gumdrops.
I'm sorry Adora. You have pretty hair.


----------



## lawyer2be371 (Nov 27, 2009)

Love the hair girlfriend......this stat has me thinking though....

Why not even just in hair, we doubt so much....
I mean it seems like everything is prove it prove prove it....we seem to just to be set in doubting life in general....

Thinks that makes me go huh......
Just my thoughts on this evening.....


----------



## Natirelle (Nov 27, 2009)

LadyD2u said:


>


that good enough for me you all, and adora your hair is cute, were just angry we had to wait this long, and i appreciate those pics !!!


----------



## unique4lyfe33 (Nov 27, 2009)

Damn she owned yall lol


----------



## shtow (Nov 27, 2009)

Very thick hair and nice length!


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi (Nov 27, 2009)

Adora just go e-jumped in as part of the boards 'nitiation   

Your hair is gorgeous girl AND your threads are still funny


----------



## Junebug D (Nov 27, 2009)

*PWNED!!! 

*LHCF Detectives = Failage. 

​


----------



## Odd One (Nov 27, 2009)

now that we got the pictures i got some questions for ya

1.Why make several threads about people thinkin your ''just MBL'' hair is fake?

2.Why say your hair is ''only MBL''?

3.Why all the troubles and complications over posting some simple hair picture?


----------



## SweetSpirit86 (Nov 27, 2009)

You have some beautiful hair Adora.


----------



## Maynard (Nov 27, 2009)

LadyD2u said:


>




This just put the nail in the coffin.

SMH. 

I am too through! 

I guess you showed them *****s huh Adora?


----------



## MissNadia (Nov 27, 2009)

Ooo, I came just in time! 

Nice thick hair.


----------



## pookaloo83 (Nov 27, 2009)

Lucie! This look is for you!  Actually for all of us that doubted her! Like me!


----------



## Qualitee (Nov 27, 2009)

Adora for President


----------



## Letta (Nov 27, 2009)

LadyD2u said:


>



Im sorry but i swear this **** rite here was sooo worth it. I will say thank you.  This has been honestly the best Thanksgiving I've ever had. I had good laughs...we had a Thanksgiving miracle and I didnt eat myself into a food induced coma lik past years. I will b able 2 fit into my clothes 2morrow. 

I am Thankful for this site b/c it is never boring....NEVER


----------



## FloweringSakura (Nov 27, 2009)

Nice hair.


----------



## Auburn (Nov 27, 2009)

LadyD2u said:


>



 YES!


----------



## a_shoe_6307 (Nov 27, 2009)

AdoraAdora24 said:


> thankkkkkkkkkk youuuuuuu to all the ladies that helped me out with the emaills. i dont know why i had trouble posting. but whoever emailed me got pics from me. and theirs plenty more that i look for you guys. thank to all that believed me. and see that im real. i was almost in tears over this. and some of the rude comments didnt help either cuz i am a real person with real feeling and went out and bout a cam just for yall. so thats devotion if i say so myself lol. but thanks alot. yall still have my email if you guys want more pics.



Hey just ignore it.  I take the good advice on here and use it and forget the rest.  It is not worth upsetting yourself over.  At times this site is very helpful and other times... 

BTW your hair is very pretty.


----------



## nappystorm (Nov 27, 2009)

A round of applause for Adora. You were a really good sport about this


----------



## Cheekychica (Nov 27, 2009)

AdoraAdora24 said:


> thankkkkkkkkkk youuuuuuu to all the ladies that helped me out with the emaills. i dont know why i had trouble posting. but whoever emailed me got pics from me. and theirs plenty more that i look for you guys. thank to all that believed me. and see that im real. i was almost in tears over this. and some of the rude comments didnt help either cuz i am a real person with real feeling and went out and bout a cam just for yall. so thats devotion if i say so myself lol. but thanks alot. yall still have my email if you guys want more pics.



I'm just glad you turned out to be a genuine person. Really pretty hair!

Thank you for the funniest threads I've ever seen. As a newbie myself , this would be a traumatizing way to be introduced to everyone. But then again you did start all those threads yourself.

On the bright side, you're an LHCF celebrity now!


----------



## Odd One (Nov 27, 2009)

LadyD2u said:


>



THE PICTURE THAT OWNED US ALL!!!


----------



## varaneka (Nov 27, 2009)




----------



## vainღ♥♡jane (Nov 27, 2009)

i guess you alright adora but i'm still mad cuz i ain't made my plate.


----------



## Letta (Nov 27, 2009)

If Stanley approves...then so do I


----------



## Auburn (Nov 27, 2009)

*MY ADORAGATE REVIEW*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tLpi2qnA3BQ


----------



## anon123 (Nov 27, 2009)

Chaosbutterfly said:


> ....okay, this just may be the stubborn cow in me speaking, but is there any definitive proof that those are her pictures?
> 
> I'm full as hell, but I can still make room for some humble pie.
> But I'm not about to eat that ish if I don't absolutely have to.





cupcakes said:


> Adora ur hair looks good. I just wish u had ur name in the pics.



There's a pic amongst those that includes her holding a piece of paper that says "Adora".  She went all out!


----------



## Neith (Nov 27, 2009)

I don't feel sorry for Adora.

1. This whole thing wasn't one sided.  She egged it on herself plenty.  I was there from the "beginning".  I even gave her the benefit of the doubt at first.

2. She has way more hair than me.  


Anyways... I do think you may be kinda weird Adora.  Not only because of you not being able to figure out how to post pics, but from all your other responses in all the threads combined.  I don't hold that against you or hate you or anything like that though.  And you have nice hair. 

So... yeah.  That's my 2 cents.

End.


----------



## Maynard (Nov 27, 2009)

Gin said:


> On that note, I'm going back to Cafe World. She might really have some MBL hair *kanye shrug*..looks kinda 4Bish...
> 
> Who knows? I wont be so quick to judge, cause I was sho' nuff eating crow when Shima showed her scalp, I just knew she had about 3 packs of kanekelon extra nappy stapled on the back of her head...
> 
> Y'all play nice.



........................


----------



## chelleypie810 (Nov 27, 2009)

I wish I was as dedicated to LSAT practice like ya'll are about seeing this chicks hair because I would probably past that test with flying colors if it were comparable. smh. Pretty hair Adora!


----------



## robot. (Nov 27, 2009)

Auburn said:


> *MY ADORAGATE REVIEW*
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tLpi2qnA3BQ



A review!?


----------



## DarkHair (Nov 27, 2009)

Auburn said:


> *MY ADORAGATE REVIEW*
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tLpi2qnA3BQ


dead and  at WHERE THE PITCHA????? I'm rollin at that.


----------



## leona2025 (Nov 27, 2009)

LadyD2u said:


>


 
Get It Girl. Love that color and thickness.


----------



## ChristmasCarol (Nov 27, 2009)

MrsdeReyes said:


> I'm just glad you turned out to be a genuine person. Really pretty hair! having your name in the pictures would have really been the icing on the cake.
> 
> Thank you for the funniest threads I've ever seen. As a newbie myself , this would be a traumatizing way to be introduced to everyone. But then again you did start all those threads yourself.
> 
> On the bright side, you're an LHCF celebrity now!


 
Yes, yes you are. 20 years from now, I'll have forgotten every other member on this board and even my own ID, but I'll 
nevvverrrr forrrgettt youuuu! 

Oh yeah, I'm sorry for the stuff I said in Off-Topic and the stuff I told my family about your posts while we ate Thanksgiving dinner.


----------



## weaveadiva (Nov 27, 2009)

Auburn said:


> *MY ADORAGATE REVIEW*
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tLpi2qnA3BQ



oh snap that was QUICK!


----------



## Junebug D (Nov 27, 2009)

Best hair ever:

1. Shima
2. Adora
3. Ateyaaa


----------



## simplie_lovable (Nov 27, 2009)

Thanks Adora sorry that you had to be welcomed into this board like this but I am happy that you kept your words. You have some really nice hair. Nite every1 going 2 bed now


----------



## theprototype (Nov 27, 2009)

Adora, I'd say you're officially an LHCF legend. And you've been a really good sport LOL


----------



## Eritreladiee (Nov 27, 2009)

LadyD2u said:


>



Good stuff. 

Your hair is gorgeous by the way. I'm new around here too and it was a pain for me to figure out the picture uploading/sizing/etc.


----------



## cupcakes (Nov 27, 2009)

Yay! Go adora!


----------



## lust for life (Nov 27, 2009)

Auburn said:


> *MY ADORAGATE REVIEW*
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tLpi2qnA3BQ



UH UH UH UH THAT'S A TRACK


----------



## Auburn (Nov 27, 2009)

weaveadiva said:


> oh snap that was QUICK!



Quicker than SHE was..

..but Im glad we got the pictures Adora


----------



## Stepiphanie (Nov 27, 2009)

Your hair is very pretty, love the thickness. I never said anything mean, so no apologies. You did put us through a lot, but I guess some people just don't get computers no matter how simple it may seem. Glad you were able to post pics. Hope you'll stick around!


----------



## BrandNew (Nov 27, 2009)

AdoraAdora24 said:


> thankkkkkkkkkk youuuuuuu to all the ladies that helped me out with the emaills. i dont know why i had trouble posting. but whoever emailed me got pics from me. and theirs plenty more that i look for you guys. thank to all that believed me. and see that im real. i was almost in tears over this. and some of the rude comments didnt help either cuz i am a real person with real feeling and went out and bout a cam just for yall. so thats devotion if i say so myself lol. but thanks alot. yall still have my email if you guys want more pics.


 



LadyD2u said:


>


 
Your hair is nice and thick! Sorry for not believing you.


----------



## I Am So Blessed (Nov 27, 2009)

weaveadiva said:


> her face is like, "d*** are y'all happy now?"
> 
> nice hurr, girlie


 

wow, thats exactly what i was thinking at that moment lol. foreal


----------



## ladybug71 (Nov 27, 2009)

Nice hair Adora!   Way to come through at the end! 

Thanks to you and the LHCF ladies for giving me Thanksgiving Day laughs.    This thread (and dance-gate) were just about the funniest things I've read in a long time.


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi (Nov 27, 2009)

Epic threads!  i'll be shaking my head over these for quite some time 

Adora if I hurt your feelings i'm truly sorry.  I don't think i did but in case i did I want to apologize.  Speaking only for myself I can't get very impatient which leads to tom foolery.

PS - please don't start any more crazy arse threads


----------



## nappystorm (Nov 27, 2009)

@ Auburn
That ain't no mixed hair!!!!


----------



## varaneka (Nov 27, 2009)

lol @ "how do we feel about this now"


----------



## kandake (Nov 27, 2009)

What a great end to the AdoraGate.  IDK, this may be the #1 gate in my 2 yrs. of LHCF.  

Adora your hair looks great!!!!

BUT... let this be a lesson to all.  You cannot play with people's feelings on LHCF.  These internets is serious.  You talk about how beautiful your hair is, people expect pictures.  You post a thread talking about "here are my pics", PEOPLE WANT PICS.

Bottom line, its best not to say anything until you got something to show.  As you can see we don't like hype.


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi (Nov 27, 2009)

Adora if you pm your address i'll send you one of my hair lovelies because i know i was getting real silly in here


----------



## zazzi (Nov 27, 2009)

Adora, your hair is nice and long and thick!


----------



## FlawedBeauty (Nov 27, 2009)

im not even gonna front.
fine she produced the pics, but honestly im still skeptical that its all her hair.  *shrug*


----------



## Odd One (Nov 27, 2009)

Ok ok ok ill play nice too and apologize. Im sorry if I ever did hurt your feelings. I dont believe ive ever personally attacked you (never meant to anyway)

But you had one of the best threads of 09!

And now you know how we truly feel about hair pics up in lhcf!!!!! WE GO HAAAARRD lol


----------



## luckyduck (Nov 27, 2009)

I haven't had this much fun on the forum in a long time.
Thank you Adora, your hair is pretty.


----------



## Maynard (Nov 27, 2009)

FlawedBeauty said:


> im not even gonna front.
> fine she produced the pics, but honestly im still skeptical that its all her hair.  *shrug*



And so it begins...


----------



## theprototype (Nov 27, 2009)

Anyone want to help her edit her first post in this thread to post the pics there?


----------



## Demi27 (Nov 27, 2009)

FlawedBeauty said:


> im not even gonna front.
> fine she produced the pics, but honestly im still skeptical that its all her hair. *shrug*


 
At least you're honest. ROFL!


----------



## LivinMyLifeLikeItsGolden (Nov 27, 2009)

Your hair looks great Adora, sorry for taking part in the bullying.  Hope you forgive us !!


----------



## FlawedBeauty (Nov 27, 2009)

what   i think im entitled to still be a bit skeptical after all that drama and "mixed hair"  bs threads  



Gin said:


> And so it begins...


----------



## ChristmasCarol (Nov 27, 2009)

FlawedBeauty said:


> im not even gonna front.
> fine she produced the pics, but honestly im still skeptical that its all her hair. *shrug*


 
I'm feelin' ya on that. But hey, since I don't over-analyze other people's pics, I'll just take her at her word and move on. 

It was real y'all.


----------



## kandake (Nov 27, 2009)

Auburn said:


> *MY ADORAGATE REVIEW*
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tLpi2qnA3BQ




I am dying over here.    This is too funny.


----------



## MrsAriannaAmbers (Nov 27, 2009)

AdoraAdora24 said:


> thankkkkkkkkkk youuuuuuu to all the ladies that helped me out with the emaills. i dont know why i had trouble posting. but whoever emailed me got pics from me. and theirs plenty more that i look for you guys. thank to all that believed me. and see that im real. i was almost in tears over this. and some of the rude comments didnt help either cuz i am a real person with real feeling and went out and bout a cam just for yall. so thats devotion if i say so myself lol. but thanks alot. yall still have my email if you guys want more pics.



You've got to be one of the best naturals I've seen on here and your hair is just gorgeous and let this be a lesson for you...DO YOU AT ALL TIMES...DON"T  EVA TRY TO PROVE ANYONE ELSE...JUST DO IT FOR YOURSELF...


----------



## vainღ♥♡jane (Nov 27, 2009)

whatevs. i'm satisfied.


----------



## LadyRaider (Nov 27, 2009)

Hah! I called it. Adora FTW! 

I had a few moments trouble posting pics, too Adora, and I'm a pretty experienced computer user. 

Did you save the camera receipt? Maybe you can take it back.


----------



## berryblack (Nov 27, 2009)

AdoraAdora24 said:


> thankkkkkkkkkk youuuuuuu to all the ladies that helped me out with the emaills. i dont know why i had trouble posting. but whoever emailed me got pics from me. and theirs plenty more that i look for you guys. thank to all that believed me. and see that im real. i was almost in tears over this. and some of the rude comments didnt help either cuz i am a real person with real feeling and went out and bout a cam just for yall. so thats devotion if i say so myself lol. but thanks alot. yall still have my email if you guys want more pics.




Your hair is awesome, Adora!  Swang it, Girl, swang it!

I'm sorry your introduction was so rough.  I think it would have helped a little if you had expressed how hurt your feelings were.  When you sent out a gif and ended your posts with "lol", I think some may have felt justified to join the dissenter side.  At any rate, keep your MBL head up!


----------



## FlawedBeauty (Nov 27, 2009)

zomfg!!!!!  



Auburn said:


> *MY ADORAGATE REVIEW*
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tLpi2qnA3BQ


----------



## Odd One (Nov 27, 2009)

so whats this one called? gifgate? adoragate? picgate? 26/11/09?


----------



## varaneka (Nov 27, 2009)

well she didn't say her hair was "mixed hair" she just posted in the threads called "do ppl think you're mixed when you do twist-outs"


----------



## LatterGlory (Nov 27, 2009)

Ecc 12:13
(13)  Let us hear the conclusion of the whole matter: Fear God, and keep his commandments: for this is the whole duty of man.

I read just about all of it .

*AdoraAdora24* :welcome3:


----------



## BostonMaria (Nov 27, 2009)

Best
Thread
EVER!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Chaosbutterfly (Nov 27, 2009)

Qualitee said:


> Adora for President



...let's not get carried away here.
Yes she has nice hair, and more than me...but she cannot be my president. 

Because I have to be honest right now....nobody was just making fun of her right off the jump. She was acting straight up crazy, and that's when the dance-off started and everything else.
If your feelings are so hurt and you're in tears, why are you making thread after thread after thread, bringing it up time and time again? And everyone saying that it's hard to post pictures on LHCF, people gave her multiple ways to do it, each very very simple. It doesn't get easier than tinypic. And she was posting gifs before, so she obviously is computer literate to some degree. So I really do think that she was playing with us and wasn't affected emotionally at all by anything that happened. 
Because on the serious tip, if I was in your position, and my feelings were really hurt, nobody would have heard nuftin more from me until I had some hard proof.


----------



## Traycee (Nov 27, 2009)

I have been gone a while...So I'm really missing something here....I'm trying to figure out why everyone is being so sarcastic and judgemental towards her pics...

Either way Adore...love the thickness and the streaks...Keep your head up !!!


----------



## nappystorm (Nov 27, 2009)

I was cool at first but I did get kinda heated waiting here 2 hours. My blood pressure back to normal now. 

*drying hair and calling my guy friend to say I'm now available*
Yeah it was _that_ serious


----------



## TdotGirl (Nov 27, 2009)

I skipped studying to wait for these pics! Nice AdoraAdora24!


----------



## inspiration150 (Nov 27, 2009)

YAY!!! You have a beautiful hair. You sure showed us. Happy Thanksgiving! 
Damn I can't believe I read all 76 pgs. It was worth it though.


----------



## rara171 (Nov 27, 2009)

applause and bouquets to you adora. really...


but uh....
now what?

i feel lost.


----------



## SelahOco (Nov 27, 2009)

LadyD2u said:


>


 

I LOVE IT!!!!!!!!!!!   Bawhahahahahahah!

Adora like "suuuuuuckiiiiiiiiiit!"  I'm sorry for teasing you Adora!  The best postered get hazed early on   Trust me, I know!!!

I love this....you kilt it.


----------



## Auburn (Nov 27, 2009)

creolesugarface said:


> well she didn't say her hair was "mixed hair" she just posted in the threads called "do ppl think you're mixed when you do twist-outs"



Yeah, youre right..but her TEXTURE is still ..."mixed" or whatever.


----------



## Cien (Nov 27, 2009)

Wooooooowwww!!  Beautiful Hair adora! 

I'm tripping that she actually parted her hair down the middle and took pictures holding a sign with her moniker! 

Ya'll ain't nothing nice on this board!!


----------



## BrandNew (Nov 27, 2009)

Auburn said:


> *MY ADORAGATE REVIEW*
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tLpi2qnA3BQ


----------



## pookaloo83 (Nov 27, 2009)

Chaosbutterfly said:


> ...let's not get carried away here.
> Yes she has nice hair, and more than me...but she cannot be my president.


----------



## jupitermoon (Nov 27, 2009)

BostonMaria said:


> Best
> Thread
> EVER!!!!!!!!!!


 

Just wow!  I've never witnessed anything like this.  

Nice hair Adora.


----------



## Qualitee (Nov 27, 2009)

Chaosbutterfly said:


> ...let's not get carried away here.
> Yes she has nice hair, and more than me...but she cannot be my president.
> 
> Because I have to be honest right now....nobody was just making fun of her right off the jump. She was acting straight up crazy, and that's when the dance-off started and everything else.
> ...


 Whoa I wasnt being serious


----------



## I Am So Blessed (Nov 27, 2009)

creolesugarface said:


> well she didn't say her hair was "mixed hair" she just posted in the threads called "do ppl think you're mixed when you do twist-outs"


 

thanksss for pointing that out. i dont know why poeple like to twist words , cuz i neverr said i had mixed hair. cuz i cant even comb the mess


----------



## teysmith (Nov 27, 2009)

You have beautiful hair Adora...

I'm going to bed...too much for one night...


----------



## fletches (Nov 27, 2009)

I can see why ppl would think your hair is fake. Even on a hair board with pictures, and scalp and name signs some ppl still think it's fake

And IMO you didn't cause the drama. I don't think there are any rules that say "thou must post a internet picture". I guess you just can't be too boastful around here with no pictures and if you take more time than ppl think you should to post pics, then you should be banned or you starting drama.

You are a _really_ good sport. I hope you take notes on posters around here.

Your hair is lovely


----------



## Saffirejuiliet (Nov 27, 2009)

Welcome to the board Adora. Your pics were very nice.


----------



## teysmith (Nov 27, 2009)

AdoraAdora24 said:


> thanksss for pointing that out. i dont know why poeple like to twist words , cuz i neverr said i had mixed hair. cuz i cant even comb the mess


 
Hey Adora!!!!


----------



## brownbean96 (Nov 27, 2009)

Kitten45 said:


> THE PICTURE THAT OWNED US ALL!!!


----------



## lovenharmony (Nov 27, 2009)

Neith said:


> I don't feel sorry for Adora.
> 
> 1. This whole thing wasn't one sided.  She egged it on herself plenty.  I was there from the "beginning".  I even gave her the benefit of the doubt at first.
> 
> ...



That's what I'm feeling in a nutshell  It's not like she didn't have the neck breacking, finger snapping, hand waving, "oh no she didn't" posts coming after all the ish she posted throughout the last 2 - 3 weeks  I say lesson learned for all you lurkers out there who keep talking about their "luxurious, mixed, only MBL hair" making thread after thread and not once posting a pic, but keeps promising that you will - you will be greeted with frustration, arrogance, sarcasm and ultimately be called a "troll" and treated as such. My mind has already been tainted by the events of the past so all I can say is you made your mark AdoraAdora24....live it up, cause right now is the most attention that you will ever receive in this forum again.

For all the rest of LHCF, good night and


----------



## 3akay3 (Nov 27, 2009)

Adora, thanks for making my newbie time here on LHCF the best.  Beautiful hair!


----------



## nappystorm (Nov 27, 2009)

I witnessed and participated in my first "gate".


----------



## SelahOco (Nov 27, 2009)

AdoraAdora24 said:


> thanksss for pointing that out. i dont know why poeple like to twist words , cuz i neverr said i had mixed hair. cuz i cant even comb the mess


 

If the natural nazi's fuss at you for saying you can't comb your hair and chastising you, cause you called it mess...just listen to them and then post this:



You're really gonna fit in good here


----------



## vainღ♥♡jane (Nov 27, 2009)

wait you bought a cam just for the lhcfmob? you should've waited til 4 this mornin and got you a discount girl!


----------



## Pretty Star (Nov 27, 2009)

You got some long,thick hair Adora. Nice streaks! I hope you're feeling better now that the truth is out.


----------



## NYAmicas (Nov 27, 2009)

*** all that,* I *was entertained throughout. Lovely hair OP, keep doing what you're doing. I thought you were fronting from the last locked thread and was admiring how you orchestrated the show.Whether it was intentional or not I enjoyed the thread with everyone else who participated.

*hustles back to Off-topic*


----------



## robot. (Nov 27, 2009)

creolesugarface said:


> well she didn't say her hair was "mixed hair" she just posted in the threads called "do ppl think you're mixed when you do twist-outs"



She only asked that question because it's obviously something she's experienced - people thinking she's mixed because of the way her hair looks.

I'm not saying her hair (or she herself) _is _"mixed." I'm saying it (it being her hair) doesn't even _looked _"mixed" for her to be confused as such.


----------



## nappystorm (Nov 27, 2009)

lovenharmony said:


> That's what I'm feeling in a nutshell  It's not like she didn't have the neck breacking, finger snapping, hand waving, "oh no she didn't" posts coming after all the ish she posted throughout the last 2 - 3 weeks  I say lesson learned for all you lurkers out there who keep talking about their "luxurious, mixed, only MBL hair" making thread after thread and not once posting a pic, but keeps promising that you will - you will be greeted with frustration, arrogance, sarcasm and ultimately be called a "troll" and treated as such. My mind has already been tainted by the events of the past so all I can say is you made your mark AdoraAdora24....live it up, cause right now is the most attention that you will ever receive in this forum again.
> 
> For all the rest of LHCF, good night and


 
Aww, don't be like that. She's did alot more than I would have just by making that sign alone


----------



## Tarae (Nov 27, 2009)

Please, what page are the rest of the pics on? This thread is 20 pages and I just can't go through it all.


----------



## LadyD (Nov 27, 2009)

pics on 17.


----------



## nappystorm (Nov 27, 2009)

vainღ♥♡jane said:


> wait you bought a cam just for the lhcfmob? you should've waited til 4 this mornin and got you a discount girl!


 Um no I was getting ready to
 I done washed, DC, eat, visited ect waiting for these pics


----------



## Brittanie87 (Nov 27, 2009)

Well at least I stayed up for a good reason. Nice hair Adora.


----------



## TeeWhyAre (Nov 27, 2009)

Adora, 

That's some nice hair in them pix. Thank you for sharing. Thank you for participating with us with your fiddy gif in the original, now locked, thread. Thanks for all of the fun with the lolcats. Thanks for being a good sport. As I said in the last thread after you posted the lolcat with the rollerset if your feelings were ever hurt at any time to say so. We took it in good fun because you participated with us in the dance-off/gif-off which really had nothing to do with you and done more so because it was fun. 

*With that said, in the future, never ever ever ever ever ever ever never ever ever everever give out your PHONE NUMBER on a public board! Just don't do it.*


----------



## I Am So Blessed (Nov 27, 2009)

ok i finally read all 79 pages. and i want to clear somthing up. i wasnt in tears over the comment lol.i was madd cuz i could not work the camera in time to post picz  and i couldnt upload them on lhcf. you guys are mean lol but not mean enuff to make me tear up lol. im laffing all the time At you guys and i finally have pics sooo BAM!! IN YAFACCCE lool. sorry had to get that out. i love you guys....i really do. thanks so much for the emails cuz thats the only way my pics got up here lol. goodnightt and happy thanks giving.........oh and my hair is real... the part in the middle and the sign saying my name sstilll didnt saticfy some of yall. now that cracks me up lol..nighty night


----------



## brownbean96 (Nov 27, 2009)

Nice hair Adora..hoping your feeling better about all this.  My apologzies for my part in the hazing but you had us going for a minute.  Your hair is pretty just like all of us girls here.  Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## CurlTalk (Nov 27, 2009)

MrsdeReyes said:


> I will keep adding as I get em.



For convenience...


----------



## Auburn (Nov 27, 2009)

AdoraAdora24 said:


> ok i finally read all 79 pages. and i want to clear somthing up. i wasnt in tears over the comment lol.i was madd cuz i could not work the camera in time to post picz  and i couldnt upload them on lhcf. you guys are mean lol but not mean enuff to make me tear up lol. im laffing all the time At you guys and *i finally have pics sooo BAM!! IN YAFACCCE lool. sorry had to get that out.* i love you guys....i really do. thanks so much for the emails cuz thats the only way my pics got up here lol. goodnightt and happy thanks giving.........oh and my hair is real... the part in the middle and the sign saying my name sstilll didnt saticfy some of yall. now that cracks me up lol..nighty night



Its okay. You deserve it


----------



## Tarae (Nov 27, 2009)

LadyD2u said:


> pics on 17.


Thanks.

Pretty hair, Adora.  I guess this is the end of the dance battles then, huh?  Y'all have kept me thoroughly entertained this week with that.


----------



## LadyD (Nov 27, 2009)

Adora, I'm glad I could help you get your pics posted.  Your hair is thick and gorgeous!


----------



## CurlTalk (Nov 27, 2009)

MrsdeReyes said:


> Length shots
> 
> 
> 
> ...


For convenience...


----------



## Mrs. Verde (Nov 27, 2009)

Wow this post has over 20,000 views and has only been up a few hours.  This has got to be a record setter.  

Glad you were able to post the pixs Adora!!!


----------



## CurlTalk (Nov 27, 2009)

Adora, your hair is very pretty


----------



## BeautifulFlower (Nov 27, 2009)

poookie said:


> it's pretty simple. her first post into the forum was bragging about her mixed race waistlength hair. & until now she's kept starting new threads about how awesome her hair is, & that she's going to reveal it to us. each time she starts a new thread, it's more taunting about a reveal date, but no actual pics. her threads blow up because she eventually stops posting, & leaves us all hanging.


 
Thank you for this explanation. I was very confused as to why this thread was so long.


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi (Nov 27, 2009)

And to all, a good night


----------



## Anna9764 (Nov 27, 2009)

AdoraAdora24 said:


> im still uploading more pictures....... just figuring out how to actually do this


 
Help me dora, I'm not got at posting pics


----------



## 30something (Nov 27, 2009)

*sigh*
Why do i feel like I just wasted hours of my life....

I'm glad you came through at least, lol what madness..


----------



## Marand13 (Nov 27, 2009)

Adora ur hair is lovely! 


I have been thoroughly entertained......
I LOVE LHCF!!


----------



## goodmorningruby (Nov 27, 2009)

mwedzi said:


> Naw, mayne, this Thanksgiving sucked.  I didn't have no turkey or nothing. I ate some pasta for lunch and no dangon dinner.  I was hoping to feast on some gud hair pictures, and I got nothin.  Hope yours was better than mine.




Wow!!! Just wow!!  Nice hair, Adora, really! but I won't apologize for doubting you, because you're really good at making a person feel like their time is being wasted and they're being messed with. I hope that's not on the regular...

Anyway, it's been fun.


----------



## TeeWhyAre (Nov 27, 2009)

AdoraAdora24 said:


> ok i finally read all 79 pages. and i want to clear somthing up. i wasnt in tears over the comment lol.i was madd cuz i could not work the camera in time to post picz  and i couldnt upload them on lhcf. you guys are mean lol but not mean enuff to make me tear up lol. im laffing all the time At you guys and i finally have pics sooo BAM!! IN YAFACCCE lool. sorry had to get that out. i love you guys....i really do. thanks so much for the emails cuz thats the only way my pics got up here lol. goodnightt and happy thanks giving.........oh and my hair is real... the part in the middle and the sign saying my name sstilll didnt saticfy some of yall. now that cracks me up lol..nighty night




some folks will never be saticfyd.


----------



## Bene (Nov 27, 2009)

After all that hype? After the grand date change thread? This???  



I haven't felt this disappointed since Geraldo opened Al Capone's vault


----------



## TeeWhyAre (Nov 27, 2009)

*FOR ANYONE THAT MISSED THIS!*



MrsdeReyes said:


> I will keep adding as I get em.





MrsdeReyes said:


> Length shots
> 
> 
> 
> ...





LadyD2u said:


>





LadyD2u said:


>


----------



## urbanchic (Nov 27, 2009)

Glad to hear you not so bothered by all of the comments Adora.  It sounds like you were e-challenged with posting...that's all....I'm sure you are not the only one.  You have a beautiful head of hair.


----------



## TeeWhyAre (Nov 27, 2009)

Bene said:


> After all that hype? After the grand date change thread? This???
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't felt this disappointed *since Geraldo opened Al Capone's vault*


----------



## amara11 (Nov 27, 2009)

>


Woooow. It wouldn't have been real for me w/o this pic. 







I'll have my due slice. I was sure you were a lying troll.
I'm glad all the captain save-a-hos can feel redeemed in their rescue ventures. 
Forreal though- nice hair.


----------



## SVT (Nov 27, 2009)

Whew! I'm glad that's over...and I see some of y'all trying to edit ya posts. No ma'm!

CLANK FOR POSTERITY!


----------

